# português brasileiro



## Arirock

Isso é exactamente o problema que enfrento na minha tese... o portugues brasileiro pode ser considerado uma lingua?

obrigada pela correçao, Outsider, muito preciosa!

Este tópico foi dividido daqui.


----------



## jazyk

> Isso é exactamente o problema que enfrento na minha tese... o portugues brasileiro pode ser considerado uma lingua?


Não.



> Acredito que é por isso que muitos estrangeiros tentam ser precisos nos termos que usam.


Tenho visto os italianos principalmente referir-se à língua falada no Brasil como brasiliano, quando falam italiano.  Pergunto-se se diriam também _Come si dice X in cileno, venezuelano, argentino, uruguaiano, paraguaiano, messicano, ecc_?


----------



## jazyk

> Por *falarmos a mesma língua*, não quer dizer que não possa haver variações regionais.


Que bom ver que você coincide comigo. E não é o fato de haver diferenças entre os dois países que se pode falar de duas línguas diferentes. Diferenças há também dentro do mesmo país, e não se diz que eu falo paulista e a Vanda fala mineiro. As diferenças regionais vêm só a enriquecer a língua, não a fragmentá-la.


----------



## Vanda

Outra língua, não. Apenas uma variedade do português, assim como o espanhol falado na Argentina continua sendo espanhol (só como comparação). 
Um artigo geral sobre o pt/europeu e o pt brasileiro, aqui. Não muito profundo, mas dá uma visão geral.


----------



## Outsider

Eu também sou defensor da unidade da língua portuguesa, por isso entendo o seu sentimento, Jazyk. Todavia, quando um estrangeiro pergunta como se diz X "em português brasileiro" ou "em brasileiro", parto do princípio de que não está a fazer um juízo de valor acerca da relação entre as duas variedades de português, mas quer apenas evitar as palavras e construções que se usam em Portugal, mas não no Brasil. Temos de admitir que há várias.


----------



## jazyk

Concordo plenamente com a Vanda.


----------



## jazyk

Mas não foi essa a pergunta dela.  Perguntou o que significa a palavra em brasileiro. Se a nossa língua fosse a brasileira, nada mais justo que tivéssemos o nosso próprio fórum.


----------



## Alentugano

Acerca deste tópico apenas quero dizer que, segundo vários indicadores, a tendência à escala mundial aponta para uma *redução drástica e acelerada de grande parte dos idiomas* hoje conhecidos. Todos os anos desaparecem dezenas ou centenas de idiomas - não sei precisar quantos - *e não* acontece *o contrário*, ou seja, o aparecimento de novas línguas. Por isto, meus caros amigos foreiros, a nossa "luta" terá de ser pela manutenção do nosso idioma, em vez de nos perdermos em discussões sobre a legitimidade das divergências/variações regionais do mesmo. 
Volto a insistir, a dificuldade, num futuro próximo, será manter os "pequenos" idiomas face à hegemonia do inglês e do espanhol. 

A nossa língua é aquilo que nos define - é a nossa cultura - então, se perdermos isto, o que nos restará? 
Deixem que lhes diga que, ao contrário do que se poderia pensar, os povos de língua portuguesa - e não só - não se estão a afastar, muito pelo contrário, estão a conhecer-se e a aproximar-se cada vez mais uns dos outros. Este fórum é uma prova disso. Através dele, os lusofalantes podem aperceber-se da variedade e riqueza da língua portuguesa, aceitando e valorizando essas diferenças, e isto, meus amigos, só pode ser um bom sinal! 
Ademais, este intercâmbio poderá ser um dos factores decisivos para que a nossa língua tenha um futuro.


----------



## Tomby

Eu sou defensor da unidade das línguas portuguesa, espanhola, catalã, etc. Lembro-me que na aula de português, se alguém perguntava "Como é que se diz em brasileiro X" a professora (brasileira e orgulhosa de sê-lo) não respondia. Nos dizíamos "*em português de Portugal....*" ou "*em português do Brasil...*" e pronto!
Em espanhol acontece a mesma. Além disso, "soa" mal quando ouvimos, por exemplo, "em colombiano se diz..." ou "em americano" [quando alguém quer dizer que em inglês dos EUA ... "tal coisa"]. 
Há pessoas que dizem que o valenciano e o balear são línguas distintas do catalão. Não há maior imprecisão. É o exemplo mais semelhante ao português de Portugal e ao do Brasil. Outra coisa é que desde Barcelona nos obriguem aos valencianos a dizer, _verbi gratia_, "_escombra_" por "_granera_" porque nós sempre temos dito "_granera_" (vassoura), "_fil ferro_" por "_fil d'aram_ ou _aram_" (arame), "_dolent_" por "_roin_" (mau ou ruim), "_eina_" por "_ferramenta_" (ferramenta, ferragem), etc.
Uma coisa é unificação e outra obrigação a usar palavras que desde tempo imemorial não se usam num país ou região.
Não sei se me fiz entender. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Brazuca

De fato, não há o brasileiro. Acredito que caminhamos para uma separação entre as variantes, algo natural, dada a distância geográfica que nos separa, as influências culturais e o próprio correr do tempo. Percebo essa separação em curso nem tanto na língua escrita, mas principalmente na falada. Dependendo da velocidade com que um irmão português fala, é um pouco custoso de entender. Não sei se a recíproca é verdadeira. De todo modo, é um processo que ainda demorará alguns bons séculos para se consolidar (isso se a língua em si não cair em desuso antes, como bem disseram alguns amigos).

No entanto, é cada vez maior o número de sites na internet que, para mostrar que oferecem conteúdo em português, utilizam a bandeira brasileira e não a portuguesa ao lado de bandeiras francesas, inglesas e espanholas, denotando um idioma brasileiro. Além disso, já vi alguns softwares oferecerem no menu de línguas para a sua instalação o "Brazilian Portuguese" e não o esperado "Portuguese". É curioso que não oferecem "American English", apenas "English".

O que depreendo disso é que há mais do que um simples processo linguístico/cultural em curso; a globalização econômica, com seus mercados consumidores potenciais, também está se encarregando de estabelecer/lidar com limites com os quais até ontem não estava preocupada.

Tenho para mim que isso seja um processo inexorável, tal qual a própria globalização. Se a língua una sobreviver a isso, demonstrará que é, acima de tudo, um forte.


----------



## Outsider

Brazuca said:


> Além disso, já vi alguns softwares oferecerem no menu de línguas para a sua instalação o "Brazilian Portuguese" e não o esperado "Portuguese". É curioso que não oferecem "American English", apenas "English".


Penso que isso se deve às nossas divergências de ortografia. "Correcto" contra "correto", e assim por diante.


----------



## Brazuca

Outsider said:


> Penso que isso se deve às nossas divergências de ortografia. "Correcto" contra "correto", e assim por diante.



Concordo inteiramente, mas a pergunta permanece: por que não o "Portuguese"? Qual a razão da adoção da variante brasileira e não da língua-mãe, a exemplo do que acontece no inglês?

Um abraço


----------



## Outsider

Não sei se entendi a sua pergunta (bem sei que é uma pergunta retórica). Se pretendem distinguir as duas ortografias, têm de usar dois nomes diferentes. Não podiam chamar-lhes "Portuguese" e "Portuguese"...


----------



## Outsider

Perdão, respondi demasiado depressa. Penso que acrescentou uma frase à sua mensagem enquanto eu escrevia a minha, e agora já entendo. Está a perguntar "Porque é que escolhem o português do Brasil, e não o de Portugal?"

A resposta parece-me simples. O Brasil tem, de longe, uma população muito mais numerosa que Portugal. Mais numerosa de longe, aliás, também do que a população combinada de todos os outros países de expressão portuguesa.

Quanto ao comentário que faz acerca do inglês, esse não estou certo de entender.


----------



## Brazuca

Minha pergunta é bastante simples: por que adotar a ortografia brasileira, uma variante "marginal", e não o português castiço de Portugal?

Espero que eu tenha me feito entender agora


----------



## Brazuca

Agora entendeu perfeitamente, sim. Queria saber exatamente a sua opinião sobre o porquê da adoção de uma variante e não da língua "nuclear". 

Um abraço


----------



## thiago_bagua

Aqui sempre me perguntam "how do you say _this _or _that_ in *brazilian portuguese*". Acho legal que sabem que há diferença, mas que sabem também que ainda é português.


----------



## Alentugano

Olá Brazuca,
muito interessante o seu comentário. 
Deixo a minha opinião em relação a alguns trechos.



Brazuca said:


> No entanto, é cada vez maior o número de sites na internet que, para mostrar que oferecem conteúdo em português, utilizam a bandeira brasileira e não a portuguesa ao lado de bandeiras francesas, inglesas e espanholas, denotando um idioma brasileiro.



Também já vi a bandeira americana em vários _sites _que oferecem conteúdo em língua inglesa e, sinceramente, até acho bom. 
A língua portuguesa é um património de todos aqueles que a falam, quer sejam portugueses, africanos, timorenses ou brasileiros. Se eu deparar com uma bandeira portuguesa, angolana, cabo-verdiana ou brasileira já sei que esse _site_ irá_ ter _conteudo em língua portuguesa. Faz todo o sentido que, por exemplo, Angola ou Brasil usem a sua bandeira para indicar que esses _sites_ disponibilizam conteúdo na língua oficial desses países que, por sinal, é o português. O conceito de língua vai mais além de qualquer bandeira. É muito mais abrangente.



Brazuca said:


> Dependendo da velocidade com que um irmão português fala, é um pouco custoso de entender. Não sei se a recíproca é verdadeira.


A recíproca não é verdadeira. Por aqui ninguém tem a menor dificuldade em entender um cidadão brasileiro. A razão para isto é que os portugueses, em geral, consomem muita cultura brasileira, especialmente as novelas e a música, mas também muita literatura, cinema, revistas, _sites_, gastronomia, etc. 
Os brasileiros sentem maior dificuldade em nos entender porque não estão familiarizados com a nossa maneira de falar. No entanto, a avaliar pelos imigrantes brasileiros em Portugal, eles rapidamente se acostumam e não têm qualquer problema de comunicação com os portugueses. Entendem praticamente tudo.


----------



## jazyk

> No entanto, é cada vez maior o número de sites na internet que, para mostrar que oferecem conteúdo em português, utilizam a bandeira brasileira e não a portuguesa ao lado de bandeiras francesas, inglesas e espanholas, denotando um idioma brasileiro. Além disso, já vi alguns softwares oferecerem no menu de línguas para a sua instalação o "Brazilian Portuguese" e não o esperado "Portuguese". É curioso que não oferecem "American English", apenas "English".


O mesmo acontece com a língua inglesa.  Se você tem gmail, pode perceber que a página pode ser visualiazada em English ou em American English, sendo que esta oferece muitos outros recursos que aquela. Não é (des)vantagem nossa, caro colega.


----------



## SNL

Alentugano dizia A nossa língua é aquilo que nos define - é a nossa cultura - e acho que nao é assim, há culturas muito diferentes que podem ser expressadas pela mesma língua, a cultura baiana é muito diferente da minhota, mas a língua é a mesma. A cultura brasileira, moçambicana, angolana... nao sao a mesma cultura, mas sim a mesma língua, e isto já está totalmente assumido no espaço hispano, por isso ninguém poe em questao a unidade linguística do espanhol em Espanha, Guatemala ou Panamá.
Em Brasil existe um forte sentimento de falarem uma língua "diferente", mas como é possível que em Portugal haja essa obsessao pela ortografia e "traduzam" qualquer texto do português brasileiro para o português de Portugal.
Na minha opiniao, é lógico que o referente internacional para o português seja o Brasil, por tamanho, populaçao, economia, projecçao... e isto nao devia ser problema para os portugueses mas oportunidade de sucesso.


----------



## Outsider

SNL said:


> Em Brasil existe um forte sentimento de falarem uma língua "diferente", mas como é possível que em Portugal haja essa obsessao pela ortografia e "traduzam" qualquer texto do português brasileiro para o português de Portugal.


Que comentário curiosamente ignorante! Os livros de grandes autores brasileiros não são alterados em uma única vírgula quando editados em Portugal. Eu sei, tenho vários.



SNL said:


> Na minha opiniao, é lógico que o referente internacional para o português seja o Brasil, por tamanho, populaçao, economia, projecçao... e isto nao devia ser problema para os portugueses mas oportunidade de sucesso.


E o México o "referente internacional" para o espanhol?...


----------



## SNL

Pessoalmente nao gostei desse comentário onde eu figuro alegadamente como "ignorante", esse tipo de expressoes nao se correspondem com este foro, mas alegro-me muito da existência de livros brasileiros que nao sao "adaptados" à norma portuguesa, porque eu também conheço muitos que sim foram "adaptados", e em Portugal ainda estao nas bancas os exemplares do Courrier Internacional onde todos os textos dos jornais brasileiros foram "adaptados" à norma portuguesa (e é só um exemplo).

Mas esta nao é a questao, na minha opiniao nao há a suficiente comunicaçao entre o Brasil e Portugal e isto pode pôr em constante questao o conceito da lusofonia. É só visitar as lojas brasileiras para comprovar que só algum livro de Saramago e algum cd de fado ocupam as prateleiras.


----------



## Outsider

SNL said:


> Pessoalmente nao gostei desse comentário onde eu figuro alegadamente como "ignorante", esse tipo de expressoes nao se correspondem com este foro [...]


Se não gosta de ser chamado ignorante, deixe de falar do que não sabe. Muito menos para fazer generalizações negativas acerca de países inteiros.



SNL said:


> [...] mas alegro-me muito da existência de livros brasileiros que nao sao "adaptados" à norma portuguesa, porque eu também conheço muitos que sim foram "adaptados", e em Portugal ainda estao nas bancas os exemplares do Courrier Internacional onde todos os textos dos jornais brasileiros foram "adaptados" à norma portuguesa (e é só um exemplo).


Artigos de jornais não são literatura. É claro que quando se publica algo num jornal é normal adaptá-lo à ortografia que é mais familiar para os leitores. E os jornais brasileiros fazem outro tanto quando entrevistam portugueses, contrariamente ao que você insinuou.

Noto que fugiu à minha outra pergunta: que tal lhe parece o espanhol mexicano, para "referente internacional" da língua espanhola?


----------



## Alentugano

SNL said:


> Alentugano dizia A nossa língua é aquilo que nos define - é a nossa cultura - e acho que nao é assim, há culturas muito diferentes que podem ser expressadas pela mesma língua, a cultura baiana é muito diferente da minhota, mas a língua é a mesma.



Olá SNL,

Camões, Fernando Pessoa, Eça de Queiroz, Érico Veríssimo, Machado de Assis, Jorge Amado, José Saramago são património cultural de Minhotos, Alentejanos, Gaúchos, Mineiros, Cariocas, Lisboetas, etc. Independentemente de estes povos poderem ter características específicas, como dialectos e sotaques, usos, costumes, etc. O que é facto - ao menos para mim - é que por trás destas diferenças culturais há também uma base comum, que, por exemplo, um Alentejano e um Catalão não compartilham (à partida). E isso deve-se ao facto de, ao lado de terem uma parte da sua História em comum, todos eles falarem a mesma língua.

Não retiro nada do que disse atrás. Para mim, a língua define, em grande parte, a minha identidade cultural. Língua é cultura.


----------



## moura

Acho que o português é uma só língua que depois é falada em diversas variantes, : português europeu ou de Portugal, português do Brasil, português africano (ai, espero náo estar a dar um calinada - é assim que se diz em relação aos PALOPs não é?).

Quanto às diferenças entre o PE e o PB, não me parece incorrecto que existam, e não concordo nada que se venha a unificar as duas variantes.
Em Portugal, fala-se o que se fala (e escreve-se). E no Brasil idem.
Ambas as variantes são lindas, ricas e escorreitas.

Gosto muito do português de Portugal, porque é a minha língua, pátria, nação.
Gosto e admiro o PB, porque é bom de ouvir, cantado, aberto.
E acho que os brasileiros, regra geral, se exprimem quase todos com uma fluência admirável.

Não noto que haja uma muralha em Portugal, contra as influências que vêm de outras variantes, nomeadamente as brasileiras. Veja-se os cantores brasileiros, que têm passado por cá praticamente sempre com sucesso.

Julgo por outro lado, que os portugueses fazem um esforço para entender o que ouvem do lado de lá, como fazem de resto em relação a outras línguas. E noto que os brasileiros que residem aqui compreendem o que dizemos.
Acho que é tudo uma questão de atitude.

Isto foi um pouco ao sabor da corrente, mas é o que me ocorreu dizer nestes minutos


----------



## Vanda

Português ou brasileiro? Espanhol ou argentino? Acho que ainda vamos ficar muitos anos discutindo as diferenças. 
Enquanto isso, brasileiros continuam falando português, mas com açúcar, conforme disse Eça de Queirós.  


> Ou "com sal", prefere Lygia Fagundes Telles.





> Para o lingüista brasileiro Mário Perini, professor convidado da Universidade do Mississipi, nos EUA, as mudanças na língua são naturais, e pode até ser que um dia a fala do brasileiro chegue a ser considerada um idioma distinto do português europeu . .. "É o que fatalmente acontece quando duas comunidades linguísticas se separam geograficamente", afirma Perini.


O assunto completo aqui. 

Se vai mudar daqui a 20, 50, 100 anos ou nunca, o tempo dirá. Nós, que crescemos falando a língua do lado de cá ou de lá do "laguinho", achamos que é a melhor do mundo, como também o fará com respeito a sua própria língua o falante do francês, do chinês, do espanhol, do russo, do.... infinitamente. A língua que nos soará melhor será sempre a nossa, não importa como os outros a considerem, mas como a sentimos. Certa, errada, sons guturais ou não, feia ou bonita (tão subjetivo), mas ainda não descobrimos um jeito de "desamarrar" nossas emoções de nossas línguas.
Pessoalmente gosto de todas. Acredito que todos nós, WR _foreros_, também, caso contrário não estaríamos num fórum cujo objetivo é a promoção de todas (ok, exagero, mas por que não?) as línguas. 
E, para mim, o mais importante não é quantas, quais são as mais famosas, importantes ou bonitas, mas o modo como usamos todas e qualquer uma delas para comunicarmos e promovermos a harmonia. Fora isto, tudo não passará de "um címbalo que retine".


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Quote:
> Para o lingüista brasileiro Mário Perini, professor convidado da Universidade do Mississipi, nos EUA, as mudanças na língua são naturais, e pode até ser que um dia a fala do brasileiro chegue a ser considerada um idioma distinto do português europeu . .. "É o que fatalmente acontece quando duas comunidades linguísticas se separam geograficamente", afirma Perini..



Sim, é possível. Mas a acontecer uma separação, não será a curto prazo ou médio prazo. E temos de contar com o facto de as distâncias serem cada vez mais relativas - o mundo está a ficar muito mais "pequeno".


----------



## Tomby

Eu penso que o problema principal do português é que no Brasil moram mais de 180 milhões de pessoas e em Portugal 10 milhões. Espanha já ultrapassou os 53 milhões, além disso é um idioma que compartilham 22 nações. Uma coisa é uma corrida de bicicletas de 22 ciclistas e outra um jogo de futebol, logicamente entre duas equipas. 
Contudo, penso que num futuro não haverá uma separação do português. Igualmente penso do espanhol e do inglês. 
Quanto ao português não concordo com o linguista brasileiro Mário Perini porque, realmente a América fica longe da Europa, mas o que estou escrevendo em Espanha qualquer pessoa que viva nas antípodas pode lê-lo de seguida.
Dos cinco séculos da existência da terra americana (para os europeus), em quatro não havia comunicação. Quando um europeu partia para a América era para sempre, depois começou a funcionar o correio, mas nem todos os emigrantes sabiam ler e escrever. Quero dizer com estas ideias simples que maior diferencia da actual entre os nossos idiomas não existirão, graças ao correio, ao telégrafo, depois ao telefone, agora a internet e depois quem sabe. 
Nesta altura alguém pronuncia, por exemplo, a palavra "internet" e todo o mundo a entende. Haverá diferencias? Sim, mas serão mínimas. Graças a TV sabemos que na América dizem "celular" e na Europa "telemóvel" (Portugal) e "_teléfono móvil_" (Espanha) e nos entendemos. A propósito, "telefone móvel" é incorrecto porque não se move por si próprio, a palavra certa deveria ser "telefone portátil" porque o levamos no bolso. 
Para acabar, só quero dizer que os Acordos Ortográficos da Língua Portuguesa produzirão o efeito desejado quando alguns países da CPLP ou "Comunidade dos Países de Língua Portuguesa" atinjam o nível económico que actualmente usufruem Portugal e grande parte do Brasil. Por enquanto eles têm outras prioridades para sumirem certas carências. 
Com franqueza, julgo que não nascerão na América novas línguas a partir das línguas europeias mencionadas. Sotaque? Existirá sempre. Isso para mim é fartura e riqueza. 
Um forte abraço para todos vocês!


----------



## jazyk

> É só visitar as lojas brasileiras para comprovar que só algum livro de Saramago e algum cd de fado ocupam as prateleiras.


Acho que você de fato não sabe do que está falando, como apontou o Outsider. Só eu, por exemplo, já li uns dez livros de José Saramago.  É o meu autor predileto. Quanto a CD, não sei dizer com precisão, porque não compro com freqüência, mas minha tia tem vários CD de fado, estilo musical de que gosta muito.


----------



## jazyk

Talvez seja interessante referir que os livros de José Saramago vendidos no Brasil conservam a ortografia lusitana, que francamente nunca me causou problema algum. Não se esqueçam de que a língua inglesa também tem duas ortografias, a inglesa e a americana, e não vejo ninguém lamentando-se disso. Pelo contrário, é a língua que mais se estuda no mundo todo.


----------



## SNL

Sou galega, para o espanhol pode outsider perguntar noutros foros.

Jazyk, em todo o tempo que morei no Brasil nao tive a oportunidade de ver nem um só filme português, lembra algum? Nem assistir a um só acto cultural português, pode citar-me algum com hora, data e lugar?

Concordo com Alentugano, Saramago, Pepetela ou Amado sao um produto cultural que une galego, alentejano, pernambucano, mas o facto de compartilhar uma mesma língua nao é igual a compartilhar uma mesma cultura, um lisboeta pode falar com uma pessoa de Luanda mas: é a mesma cultura? Eu, pessoalmente acho que nao.

Eu, simplesmente gostaria de que em toda a lusofonia houvesse mais comunicaçao e o exemplo da francofonia ou a hispanofonia podem ser bons exemplos.


----------



## Outsider

Com isso estou de acordo. A lusofonia é pouco dinâmica comparada com as comunidades de língua espanhola ou francesa. Infelizmente, vários dos países de expressão portuguesa são pobres e, como diz o Tombatossals, têm outras prioridades.


----------



## Vanda

Interessante notar que realmente há um hábito (mais moderno, ouso dizê-lo) de traduzir português para português brasileiro.  Uma vez, lendo um livro português, levei um susto ao ver que constava 'traduzido para o português do BR', uma vez que cresci lendo os clássicos portugueses em bom português europeu. Nem sonhava que haviam adquirido este péssimo hábito.
Já com Saramago, vejam:
"





> Ao contrário de outros autores lusitanos, *Saramago* exige que seus *livros* sejam publicados no *Brasil* exatamente como saíram em Portugal, sem concessões destinadas a facilitar o entendimento do leitor brasileiro.


 Fonte.


----------



## Tomby

Certo. José Saramago proíbe qualquer adaptação ao português falado noutro continente, neste caso, refiro-me ao português do Brasil. Concordo com ele. 
Tenho ao meu lado "O Diário de um mago" de Paulo Coelho, adaptado para o leitor de Portugal. Porquê? Um português de gema não pode compreender o que diz um escritor brasileiro? Impossível. Se eu compreendo (com as dificuldades naturais de um estrangeiro morando num país não lusófono) obras, _v.g._, de Graciliano Ramos ou de Rubem Fonseca, um nativo português as deve entender sem dificuldade nenhuma.
Tenho dificuldades por falta de vocabulário e conhecimentos gerais com escritores portugueses (a culpa é minha), por exemplo, Alexandre Herculano, Camilo Castelo Branco, com algumas obras de Miguel Torga, etc. Mas eu sou um estudante "vitalício" de português.
Também junto a mim tenho a Sagrada Bíblia, do Centro Bíblico Católico de São Paulo, e na apresentação diz "... Achámos conveniente fazer leves ajustamentos da tradução brasileira para o português falado correntemente em Portugal, um trabalho de milhares de horas que..." 
Com franqueza, não sei a causa de querer adaptar obras escritas no mesmo idioma só por cruzar o Atlântico. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Alentugano

SNL said:


> Concordo com Alentugano, Saramago, Pepetela ou Amado sao um produto cultural que une galego, alentejano, pernambucano, mas o facto de compartilhar uma mesma língua nao é igual a compartilhar uma mesma cultura, um lisboeta pode falar com uma pessoa de Luanda mas: é a mesma cultura? Eu, pessoalmente acho que nao.



Bom dia,
Vamos ver se a gente se entende: eu não estou a dizer que o Brasil ou Portugal não têm culturas próprias, isso seria ridículo. Agora, isso não os impede de ter uma herança ou património cultural em comum que se deve em grande parte à existência de uma língua comum. E mais uma vez lhe digo, acho que esse laço cultural não existe entre um brasileiro e um mexicano ou entre um português e um chileno, apesar de sermos todos latinos.
Talvez a prezada colega precisasse de viver também em Portugal para perceber isso.
E, já agora, porque será que existem povos "latinos" ou culturas "latinas"? Será que isso não tem a ver com uma certa língua morta? Continua a achar que língua não é cultura?


----------



## jazyk

> Jazyk, em todo o tempo que morei no Brasil nao tive a oportunidade de ver nem um só filme português, lembra algum? Nem assistir a um só acto cultural português, pode citar-me algum com hora, data e lugar?


Tenho a RTP em casa. E pedir que cite um ato cultural com hora, data e lugar já é muito, não acha?


----------



## Vanda

Vapt, vupt. Coloquei o chapéu de bruxa, err, quero dizer, de moderadora. 

Lembremo-nos que podemos discutir e nos opor às idéias infinitamente, e, ainda assim, mantermos a elegância, a boa postura e o respeito às opiniões uns dos outros. Ninguém é dono da verdade, ninguém é obrigado a pensar como nós, mas, aqui nos fórums, concordamos com:




> Be helpful, not hurtful/ Be polite/



entre outras, que todos nós já conhecemos muito bem.

Ok, tirando o chapéu....


----------



## SNL

Trabalho em muitos foros, nunca tive nenhum problema até hoje nem vou ter, eu nao insultei ninguém. 

Alentugano, ficou esclarecida a sua opiniao e concordo plenamente, língua é cultura, mas também existe a contradiçao de qualquer guineense se sentir mais próximo de um senegalés por cor, religiao, tradiçoes, do que com um português, sem falarem a mesma língua, um em português o outro em francês.

Língua é cultura mas nao é toda a cultura, por isso acho que a lusofonia tem de jogar o papel de poder comunicar culturas, raças, geografias, sociedades muito diferentes sem ter um centro fixo, os centros podem ser Portugal, Brasil, Angola...


----------



## Vanda

Depois de um século e meio  resolvi reler Macunaíma! Vocês sabem do rebu que Mário de Andrade arrumou com este livro. Bem, um trechozinho pertinente que me chamou a atenção, e que gostaria de partilhar com vocês, é este:
Falando do linguajar paulistano (porque este trecho passa-se em SP):
"Mas se de tal desprezível língua se utilizam na conversação os naturais desta terra, logo que tomam da pena, se despojam de tanta asperidade, e surge o Homem Latino, de Lineu, exprimindo-se numa outra linguagem...: língua de Camões!..."

Um pouco mais a frente, diz:
"Macunaíma aproveitava a espera se aperfeiçoando nas duas línguas da terra, o brasileiro falado e o português escrito."

É bom lembrar que estamos falando da década de 20. 
Para os estrangeiros, alguma coisa a mais sobre o assunto abordado aqui.
É uma pena não poder colocar o trecho inteiro!


----------



## michael1234567890

O inglês dos EU e da Inglaterra também varia de ortografia além da pronunciação. Aqui tenho alguns exemplos da soletração inconsistente (americano / resto da anglofonia [palavra portuguesa]):

honor / honour [honor]
program / programme [programa]
maneuver / manoeuvre [manobra]
furor / furore [escândalo]
a historic event / an historic event [um acontecimento histórico]
lieutenant / lieutenant [tenente]: US lhu-TEN-ant, GB lef-TEN-ant

Nunca tenho visto dizer que são duas linguas diferentes.


----------



## Vanda

Michael, bem-vindo aos fóruns!

A citação acima, de Macunaíma, é ficção, ok? E das mais irônicas possíveis. Ele faz uma grande brincadeira lingüística e foi um dos que fizeram uma revolução na língua na década de 1920. Coloquei um _link_ onde você poderá ler mais sobre esta obra específica.


----------



## michael1234567890

(Em brasileiro): Me desculpe, mais cadê o link?


----------



## Vanda

Vanda said:


> É bom lembrar que estamos falando da década de 20.
> Para os estrangeiros, alguma coisa a mais sobre o assunto abordado aqui.
> É uma pena não poder colocar o trecho inteiro!


 
Aqui em cima!


----------



## ana lacerda

Minha pergunta é bastante simples: por que adotar a ortografia brasileira, uma variante "marginal", e não o português castiço de Portugal?

Espero que eu tenha me feito entender agora 

Boas
Assino em baixo.Estou perfeitamente de acordo. e diria mais...português de Camões.
Quero dizer também que não concordo nada com o senhor Alentugano.Aqui onde vivo conheço bastantes brasileiros e na conversa com eles, percebo que há diferenças linguísticas que podem até ser bastante desconfortáveis...
Quanto a mim,(eu que sou uma moçoila que conhece as suas limitações) tenho dificuldade em perceber um brasileiro quando fala mnuito depressa.
Mas, penso que não é grave. Também não entendo os nossos amigos Açoreanos e Madeirenses, mesmo quando falam devagar...


----------



## Outsider

ana lacerda said:


> Minha pergunta é bastante simples: por que adotar a ortografia brasileira, uma variante "marginal", e não o português castiço de Portugal?
> 
> Espero que eu tenha me feito entender agora
> 
> Boas
> Assino em baixo.


Desculpe, está a citar alguém?


----------



## lampiao

Sim, Outsider. A Ana estava a citar um post na 1a página, do Brazuca.

Quanto ao tópico, acho que já foram dados vários exemplos de outras línguas que têm variantes, sem, no entanto, deixarem de ser uma língua. Inglês, Espanhol, Francês, Alemão, apenas para citar algumas.

Para responder a uma questão colocada pela SNL acerca de adaptar textos em português do Brasil para a versão europeia, isso acontece provavelmente porque existem termos que são totalmente diferentes, tornando a sua compreensão difícil. O mesmo acontece ao contrário. Eu conheço vários brasileiros aqui em Portugal, e vários relatram que quando cá chegaram não percebiam nada* do que os portugueses diziam, até se adaptarem.

* Ok, claro que "nada" é um exagero, mas foi o termo usado.


----------



## Macunaíma

Meu Deus ! Toda vez que um tópico cita uma determinada diferença entre POrtuguês Brasileiro e Português de Portugal surge uma discussão interminável !! Será que alguém mais está farto disso ?! Eu sinceramente nem acho que haja tanta diferença assim. Eu já tinha postado em algum lugar antes opiniões que eu colhi de alguns artigos que diziam que essas diferenças se explicavam mais pelo fato de a linguagem do brasil ter evoluído de um português "arcáico" e se mantido relativamente isolado por alguns séculos. Vou recortar e colar, vejam se concordam:

" A propósito de 'idioma brasileiro', eu li recentemente um artigo de um filólogo português onde ele dizia que o idioma que se fala no Brasil é muito semelhante àquele que se falava em Portugal no século XVI, o que explica o fato de Camões usar o gerúndio como os brasileiros. A pronúncia também, ele dizia, devia ser semelhante a dos brasileiros. Ele parece ter chegado a essa conclusão estudando as rimas de versos e trovas portuguesas daquele período. Estudo semelhante foi feito sobre a língua inglesa, que aponta que antes da influência francesa, o inglês falado na Inglaterra era mais perecido com o que se fala hoje, pasme, no Texas !!"

Espero ter contribuído para desgastar ainda mais este tema! 

Abraço a todos


----------



## Brazuca

Macunaíma, não concordo com esse negócio de a variante brasileira do português ter se conservado isolada por alguns séculos.

Se não me engano redondamente, nas minhas já um pouco distantes aulas de História do Brasil foi-nos dito que nossa terra fôra "descoberta" em 1500 e deixada às traças por uns 30 anos, quando de fato passou a ser colônia no estrito senso da palavra, qual seja, ocupação e exploração.

Se imaginarmos que o fluxo de pessoas entre Brasil-Portugal era constante e que chegamos até mesmo a abrigar a Família Real no comecinho do séc. XIX, não consigo compreender a que tipo de isolamento (que deveria ser radical, penso eu, a ponto de permitir a distância lingüística que nos separa) o autor do artigo que você leu se referia.

Quanto a essa eterna discussão, creio ser proveitosa, principalmente para minar pensamentos equivocados de portugueses que crêem serem as variantes d´além-mar meras corruptelas de seu "sacro" idioma e de brasileiros que acreditam já falarem uma língua própria.

Sou da opinião de que a língua é a representação mais fiel da cultura de um povo, é aquilo que o define e o identifica, muito mais do que a cor da pele ou a religião (nós, brasileiros, com nossos "rostos do mundo" somos prova viva disso), de modo que apóio incondicionalmente o uso das variantes do português onde quer que ele seja necessário. Neste sentido, o português tem, sim, várias línguas, e devia se orgulhar disso, pois é sinal da diversidade de culturas que abarca.

Se eu falo "você" e não "tu", isso não é sinal de desrespeito nem de despeito, é apenas o meu falar, tão sacro quanto o de Lisboa, de Luanda, de Praia ou de Maputo, é a minha cultura e não a minha educação se expressando.

Vida longa à língua portuguesa e vida eterna às variantes.


----------



## Alentugano

Boa noite, 



			
				Macunaíma said:
			
		

> " A propósito de 'idioma brasileiro', eu li recentemente um artigo de um filólogo português onde ele dizia que o idioma que se fala no Brasil é muito semelhante àquele que se falava em Portugal no século XVI, o que explica o fato de Camões usar o gerúndio como os brasileiros.



Macunaíma, também há regiões em Portugal onde o gerúndio (notadamente na linguagem coloquial) se usa bastante. Por exemplo, aqui no sul.




Brazuca said:


> Macunaíma, não concordo com esse negócio de a variante brasileira do português ter se conservado isolada por alguns séculos.
> 
> Se não me engano redondamente, nas minhas já um pouco distantes aulas de História do Brasil foi-nos dito que nossa terra fôra "descoberta" em 1500 e deixada às traças por uns 30 anos, quando de fato passou a ser colônia no estrito senso da palavra, qual seja, ocupação e exploração.
> 
> Se imaginarmos que o fluxo de pessoas entre Brasil-Portugal era constante e que chegamos até mesmo a abrigar a Família Real no comecinho do séc. XIX, não consigo compreender a que tipo de isolamento (que deveria ser radical, penso eu, a ponto de permitir a distância lingüística que nos separa) o autor do artigo que você leu se referia.
> 
> Quanto a essa eterna discussão, creio ser proveitosa, principalmente para minar pensamentos equivocados de portugueses que crêem serem as variantes d´além-mar meras corruptelas de seu "sacro" idioma e de brasileiros que acreditam já falarem uma língua própria.
> 
> Sou da opinião de que a língua é a representação mais fiel da cultura de um povo, é aquilo que o define e o identifica, muito mais do que a cor da pele ou a religião (nós, brasileiros, com nossos "rostos do mundo" somos prova viva disso), de modo que apóio incondicionalmente o uso das variantes do português onde quer que ele seja necessário. Neste sentido, o português tem, sim, várias línguas, e devia se orgulhar disso, pois é sinal da diversidade de culturas que abarca.
> 
> Se eu falo "você" e não "tu", isso não é sinal de desrespeito nem de despeito, é apenas o meu falar, tão sacro quanto o de Lisboa, de Luanda, de Praia ou de Maputo, é a minha cultura e não a minha educação se expressando.



Concordo inteiramente. Foi isto mesmo que eu tentei explicar nos meus _posts _anteriores.

Na minha opinião, esta discussão já está a tornar-se numa mera questiúncula, do tipo "o que é mais importante, o ovo ou a galinha?". 

O que acho realmente importante e interessante é o debate e a aprendizagem da língua portuguesa, seja em que variante for.

Abraços a todos.


----------



## Makumbera

Eu gosto da língua, mas, pra mim, essa questão não faria a menor diferença...

A língua varia muito dentro do próprio país, eu por exemplo tenho dificuldade de entender a fala arrastada, cantada e FEIA (minha opinião) de muitos nordestinos. Eu tenho mais facilidade até de entender os PORTUGUESES em GERAL do que muitos nordestinos!!

Já um carioca ou um mineiro (mais precisamente o sul e sudeste de minas) eu entendo perfeitamente, são falares muito próximo.

O resto do Brasil também...


----------



## Pedrovski

Olá,
Tendo encontrado este forum agora decidi tentar esclarecer algumas dúvidas e expor algumas opiniões em relação ao que tenho visto em vários threads.

(editado pela moderadora) parte abaixo transferida para o tópico : português brasileiro

Terceiro, tenho reparado em vários posts que se preocupam com a extinção da língua portuguesa em detrimento do "poderio linguístico" de línguas como o inglês ou o espanhol. Meus caros, se assim fosse, línguas como o italiano, alemão e o russo estariam mais cedo na linha da frente do "linguocasto" do que a lusofonia. O espanhol é idioma oficial em 22 países? O francês é falado em muitos mais países e no entanto, muitas vezes nem chega ao top 10 das línguas mais faladas do mundo... O mandarim tem crescente projeção internacional apesar de ser falado somente por 2/3 países (dependendo das crenças políticas de cada um). O português aliás é a língua mais falada da América do Sul (mais de 50% da população total), fato muitas vezes desconhecido pela maioria. Não me parece sinceramente que o português seja uma língua condenada ao fracasso ou seja o "elo mais fraco" entre os seus grandes rivais europeus.


----------



## solinvictus

Eu tenho uma dúvida.

Vejamos um texto em português do Brasil. Coerente, lógico e nesse sentido, correcto.
No entanto está cheio de expressões como "diz para ele" , em vez de "diz-lhe"; e 90% dos verbos no gerûndio tipo "eu estou achando" em vez de "eu acho".

Posso considerar que está correcto do ponto de vista social da língua?
Ou seja, o autor denota ou não ter tido alguma consideração em escrever correctamente a língua portuguesa para o seu público ?

Ou é um a transcrição da língua falada, sem mais?

Considero pela minha parte que o facto de as idéias estarem claramente expostas e fundamentadas permite responder à primeira pergunta pela afirmativa.
No entanto, como leitor em língua portuguesa, não deixo de me sentir incomodado pelo _estilo._ Aí sinto-me agredido pelo autor.

Sobretudo, porque conheço muitos blogs brasileiros em que nada me choca, ao contrário, a leitura é fluída e não entrecortada (o que é a consequência do estilo descrito). É sempre um prazer lêr esse português do Brasil, e quando aparece o ocasional gerûndio é a cereja sobre o bolo.

Finalmente, eis a questão: Faz sentido pedir a este autor mais cuidado com o estilo? Deve-se considerar que é mau - e ficar calados, ou pior ainda, alimentar um preconceito em relação ao português do Brasil?


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo ao fórum Solinvictus,

Interessante a sua argumentação acima! Como você fez referência a várias coisas, vou ater-me a algumas apenas.

_Faz sentido pedir a este autor mais cuidado com o estilo? -_ 
Estilo é individual, portanto ninguém conseguirá mudar o estilo de outrem. Alguém se atreveria a mudar o estilo de Machado de Assis, escorreito e apurado? Indo ao outro extremo: alguém ousaria mudar o estilo de Guimarães Rosa, que se aventurou a colocar a língua de cabeça para baixo ao descrever como ninguém a fala de grupos desprestigiados e, para realçar isto ainda mais, extremamente regional? Amo Machado por seu estilo. Amo G Rosa por seu estilo. É o que faz a língua ser colorida, versátil e flexível.

_Deve-se considerar que é mau - e ficar calados, ou pior ainda, alimentar um preconceito em relação ao português do Brasil?_
O que algumas pessoas ainda não desconfiaram  é que, talvez, não queiramos imitar ninguém. Estamos tentando dar cunho próprio a nossa língua, acho que posso dizer, "oficialmente" desde o movimento modernista em 1922 e de lá pra cá é um avançar diário nesta evolução.


----------



## solinvictus

Obrigado Vanda.

Concordo plenamente consigo no que diz respeito à literatura, é o estilo que faz o sabor de um autor. Não faria sentido censurá-lo nisso.

Esqueci-me de precisar que o texto mencionado é trabalho, prosaico trabalho, e espera-se - no meu entender - algum respeito pela _norma social_. 

No Brasil, haverá mais tolerância para esse estilo coloquial na língua escrita, formal digamos assim?

E agora pôs o dedo na chaga com isto:

O que algumas pessoas ainda não desconfiaram é que, talvez, não queiramos imitar ninguém. Estamos tentando dar cunho próprio a nossa língua, acho que posso dizer, "oficialmente" desde o movimento modernista em 1922 e de lá pra cá é um avançar diário nesta evolução.

Sim, deve ser isso. Aproveitemos enquanto ainda dá para nos perceber uns aos outros!


----------



## Makumbera

solinvictus said:
			
		

> Eu tenho uma dúvida.
> 
> Vejamos um texto em português do Brasil. Coerente, lógico e nesse sentido, correcto.
> No entanto está cheio de expressões como "diz para ele" , em vez de "diz-lhe"; e 90% dos verbos no gerûndio tipo "eu estou achando" em vez de "eu acho".
> 
> Posso considerar que está correcto do ponto de vista social da língua?



O gerúndio nunca foi uma característica exclusiva do português do Brasil. 
Além disso, ele é usado na Madeira e no sul de Portugal...



			
				Brazuca said:
			
		

> Minha pergunta é bastante simples: por que adotar a ortografia brasileira, uma variante "marginal", e não o português castiço de Portugal?
> 
> Espero que eu tenha me feito entender agora



E ainda querem que eu seja boazinha depois de um absurdo desses - e o que é pior, vindo de um brasileiro.


----------



## Macunaíma

solinvictus said:


> Eu tenho uma dúvida.
> 
> Vejamos um texto em português do Brasil. Coerente, lógico e nesse sentido, correcto.
> No entanto está cheio de expressões como "diz para ele" , em vez de "diz-lhe"; e 90% dos verbos no gerûndio tipo "eu estou achando" em vez de "eu acho".
> 
> Posso considerar que está correcto do ponto de vista social da língua?


 
Solinvictus,

Nenhum dos exemplos que você cita acima estão errados, nem gramaticalmente nem 'estilisticamente', são apenas a transcrição do registro informal da língua falada no Brasil.

É perfeitamente possível dizer, e até escrever, 'diz para ele'. O objeto indireto está lá, qual o problema em preferir explicitá-lo a usar o oblíquo? Nenhum.

Quanto ao gerúndio que você cita, ele também tem a sua função. Geralmente nós usamos o gerúndio para dar uma conotação menos categórica àquilo que estamos dizendo. _*'Estou achando você meio triste*_', '*Estou achando esta festa muito desanimada*', etc, são menos forçosos do que '*Acho que você está meio triste*', ou '_*Acho que esta festa está* *muito*_* desanimada*', você não acha? A diferença na conotação parece enorme para um brasileiro. É como se, usando o gerúndio, você permitisse a possibilidade de uma mudança de idéia da sua parte ou deixasse espaço para a opinião do seu interlocutor. Acho que é mais ou menos isso.

Abraço !


----------



## Vanda

> Esqueci-me de precisar que o texto mencionado é trabalho, prosaico trabalho, e espera-se - no meu entender - algum respeito pela _norma social_.


 
Isto é um ponto muito interessante. Na verdade, é exigida a língua padrão/culta em registros mais formais. Você fez-me lembrar o que um aluno disse na semana passada. Quando entrei na sala, a professora de Porguguês estava saindo e comentando sobre - acho que era regência o assunto que eles tinham visto - o assunto estudado, ele perguntou: 'Mas não é contraditório a gente usar uma forma da língua para tudo o mais e quando vamos prestar vestibular (exame para entrar na universidade) somos obrigados a usar culta?' 
Esta é a realidade que o aluno mediano enfrenta...


----------



## solinvictus

Macunaíma said:


> Solinvictus,
> 
> Nenhum dos exemplos que você cita acima estão errados, nem gramaticalmente nem 'estilisticamente', são apenas a transcrição do registro informal da língua falada no Brasil.
> 
> É perfeitamente possível dizer, e até escrever, 'diz para ele'. O objeto indireto está lá, qual o problema em preferir explicitá-lo a usar o oblíquo? Nenhum.
> 
> Quanto ao gerúndio que você cita, ele também tem a sua função. Geralmente nós usamos o gerúndio para dar uma conotação menos categórica àquilo que estamos dizendo. _*'Estou achando você meio triste*_', '*Estou achando esta festa muito desanimada*', etc, são menos forçosos do que '*Acho que você está meio triste*', ou '_*Acho que esta festa está* *muito*_* desanimada*', você não acha? A diferença na conotação parece enorme para um brasileiro. É como se, usando o gerúndio, você permitisse a possibilidade de uma mudança de idéia da sua parte ou deixasse espaço para a opinião do seu interlocutor. Acho que é mais ou menos isso.
> 
> Abraço !


 
Obrigado Macunaíma!

Concordo, também sou sensível à nuance, e com a sua explicação fiquei a perceber por quê: é um assunto de delicadeza. Mas repetir vezes sem conta essa construção num mesmo parágrafo, não acaba por perder a intencionalidade?


----------



## Vanda

Ah o gerundismo está quase virando matéria de proibição por lei , depois que os marqueteiros inundaram o país com : 'vamos estar enviando, a senhora vai estar recebendo, o senhor vai estar ligando,' e outras pérolas como estas. Quando algum caixa de loja, supermercado, etc, ou algum marqueteiro ao telefone, diz isto para mim, sempre pergunto com ar de brincadeira: Quer dizer que você vai mandar isto para minha casa todos os dias? Eles se assustam e explico que foi isto que entendi. Depois de rirmos, nunca deixo de tentar convencer "mais um" que ele/a não "vai estar enviando" nada...


----------



## solinvictus

Vanda said:


> Ah o gerundismo está quase virando matéria de proibição por lei , depois que os marqueteiros inundaram o país com : 'vamos estar enviando, a senhora vai estar recebendo, o senhor vai estar ligando,' e outras pérolas como estas. Quando algum caixa de loja, supermercado, etc, ou algum marqueteiro ao telefone, diz isto para mim, sempre pergunto com ar de brincadeira: Quer dizer que você vai mandar isto para minha casa todos os dias? Eles se assustam e explico que foi isto que entendi. Depois de rirmos, nunca deixo de tentar convencer "mais um" que ele/a não "vai estar enviando" nada...



 
uma lança em África! parabéns.

we’ve got a good thing happening here 
nós temos algo bom acontecendo aqui


----------



## Macunaíma

Ai, esse gerundismo de telemarketing ( geralmente com sotaque da periferia de São Paulo ) é mesmo IN-TO-LE-RÁ-VEL !!! Não era a esse tipo de gerundio idiota, definitivamente, a que eu estava me referindo...


----------



## Makumbera

Macunaíma said:
			
		

> Ai, esse gerundismo de telemarketing ( geralmente com sotaque da periferia de São Paulo ) é mesmo IN-TO-LE-RÁ-VEL !!! Não era a esse tipo de gerundio idiota, definitivamente, a que eu estava me referindo...


 
Também acho uma b***a, horrível.


----------



## solinvictus

Vanda said:


> Isto é um ponto muito interessante. Na verdade, é exigida a língua padrão/culta em registros mais formais. Você fez-me lembrar o que um aluno disse na semana passada. Quando entrei na sala, a professora de Porguguês estava saindo e comentando sobre - acho que era regência o assunto que eles tinham visto - o assunto estudado, ele perguntou: 'Mas não é contraditório a gente usar uma forma da língua para tudo o mais e quando vamos prestar vestibular (exame para entrar na universidade) somos obrigados a usar culta?'
> Esta é a realidade que o aluno mediano enfrenta...


 
Pois, mas essa é sina comum...
A língua é a primeira e fundamental ferramenta e é preciso conhecê-la até do avesso...


----------



## Brazuca

Makumbera said:


> E ainda querem que eu seja boazinha depois de um absurdo desses - e o que é pior, vindo de um brasileiro.



Creio que sequer entendeu o que eu quis dizer aqui (será que se inteirou da discussão que se desenrolava até este ponto?).

Mas deixemos estar.


----------



## Lusitania

> mas alegro-me muito da existência de livros brasileiros que nao sao "adaptados" à norma portuguesa, porque eu também conheço muitos que sim foram "adaptados", e em Portugal ainda estao nas bancas os exemplares do Courrier Internacional onde todos os textos dos jornais brasileiros foram "adaptados" à norma portuguesa (e é só um exemplo).


 
Leio livros de autores brasileiros desde criança e nunca encontrei nenhum "adaptado" temos sim muita literatura estrangeira traduzida no Brasil e que lemos em Português do Brasil, nomeadamente livros da área da psicologia tenho imensos.
Até determinada idade, eu não fazia distinção entre os autores brasileiros e os Portugueses. Para mim José Mauro de Vasconcellos ou Jorge Amado, pouco importava que fossem brasileiros, escreviam português.



> Mas esta nao é a questao, na minha opiniao nao há a suficiente comunicaçao entre o Brasil e Portugal e isto pode pôr em constante questao o conceito da lusofonia. É só visitar as lojas brasileiras para comprovar que só algum livro de Saramago e algum cd de fado ocupam as prateleiras.


 
Bom, quando estive no Brasil estive em várias livrarias e encontrei sempre livros de autores portugueses e para minha vergonha, muitos dos brasileiros com quem me deparei conheciam bem melhor a obra de Fernando Pessoa ou do Saramago que eu própria.


----------



## Vanda

Ah! Os brasileiros que _lêem _são fissurados nestes dois. Estou na fila da frente.


----------



## solinvictus

e no António Lobo Antunes também?


----------



## Denis555

*Caros amigos, *

As línguas estão todas em constante mudança. 

O português, o espanhol, o francês, o italiano, etc um dia se chamaram latim. 

Só que chegou um momento que eles perceberam que eles não falavam mais o latim mas uma forma peculiar do mesmo e cada um deu o nome pro seu idioma da região que viviam. 

Entre Brasil e Portugal as diferenças de vocabulário, estrutura e pronúncia são enormes. *Bem maior que entre o inglês americano e o britânico ou o espanhol do Mexico e o espanhol da Espanha.* Muitos brasileiros às vezes entendem mais facilmente alguém falando espanhol que português de Portugal!

Nós (brasileiros) somos 180 milhões de brasileiros em comparação a 10 milhões de portugueses, ou seja, pra cada português tem 18 brasileiros! Tem mais gente só na cidade de São Paulo do que em todo Portugal! Mas associam sempre a minha língua com Portugal e não com o Brasil! *Não tenho nada contra Portugal ou a sua língua mas acho que está na hora de vermos o óbvio.*

O idioma brasileiro se desmembrou do português falado por lá em 1500. E tomou seu próprio rumo! Da mesma forma que o latim falado em Portugal se tormou português. Possivelmente passando por uma fase onde as pessoas o chamavam de “latim de Portugal”. 

Não falamos tupi-guarani (que é uma família lingüística do tronco tupi que congrega várias línguas indígenas sul-americanas, e que tem uma ampla distribuição geográfica). E não é necessário chamar tupi-guarani de 100% brasileiro, só porque ele estava aqui há mais tempo! O nosso idioma brasileiro também nasceu aqui no Brasil! É brasileiríssimo!

A língua "afrikaans" falada na África do Sul tem origem européia e não "africana". Vem do holandês mas eles não chamam de holandês da África! .

Tá na hora de declararmos a independência lingüística! E chamarmos nosso idioma de *BRASILEIRO* ! Esse "1" entre os "18" não tem o direito de carregar o nome da nossa língua, a língua dos brasileiros! Observem que passaram na TV brasileira uma novela portuguesa(em português, claro) que teve que ser dublada!

E aí, o que é que vocês acham? Independência lingüística pro nosso idioma?!?


Eu vivo no exterior. E digo pra vocês. Todo brasileiro que tá fora, e se interessa por línguas se confronta com essa realidade no dia-a-dia. 

Há um tempo atrás, comprei um curso de português pra minha amiga polonesa (polaca [da Polónia] em português de Portugal, polonesa[Polônia] não se fala!).

Um livro vinha até com um CD com diálogos. O livro junto com o CD estava tudo plastificado (lacrado). Não pudemos ver o conteúdo. 

Mas tudo bem era o único no mercado. Então, nem hesitei. Compramos e fomos pra casa dela! E eu contente da vida! Ela vai aprender finalmente português, meu idioma!

Quando chegamos na casa dela, fomos direto escutar o CD. Aí eu tive uma surpresinha! *Eu mal entendi o que eles falavam no CD*!!!Cheio de palavras que eu nunca tinha escutado na vida!!!
Então, eu pensei comigo: Essa não é minha língua, não!
Obviamente, não falei nada pra ela, pra não desapontá-la. 
Só disse: Bom, ninguém fala assim no Brasil, mas depois que você aprender "português" já vai ficar mais fácil aprender a minha língua! Minha amiga queria aprender "*brasileiro*"!

Pois é, no *Brasil*, nós falamos uma outra língua! Então, por isso defendo a mudança do nome do nosso idioma! Já que seria pouco provável que os portugueses mudassem o nome do idioma deles. É, pra quem detesta mudança, a gente até poderia propôr continuar com esse nome "português" e pedir pros portugueses para eles mudarem pra "lusitano" ou alguma coisa assim. Embora seria ilógico e ridículo! 
Por isso, *BRASILEIRO*!
*Brasileiro* adj.1. referente ao Brasil; 2.que vem do Brasil. s.1. habitante do Brasil.

E isso não tem nada a ver com auto-estima ou coisa parecida. Estou falando puramente na questão de identidade lingüística e cultural. 


Concordo plenamente que parece estranho, chamar nossa língua de brasileiro. 
Afinal de conta crescemos fazendo prova de português, estudando pra redação de português no vestibular, etc.

Eu nunca fiz prova de "português brasileiro" ou de *brasileiro*! 

No entanto, todo mundo aqui concorda que falamos português brasileiro, mesmo assim chamamos nossa língua simplesmente de "português". 

É uma pena ver que os estrangeiros já percebem isso e nós, brasileiros, não.

Nós brasileiros temos que acordar do sono colonial(pra quem ainda não acordou) e perceber que formamos uma unidade lingüística diferente! Somos falantes de *brasileiro* com muito *orgulho*!


*A mudança já vem de fora!*
*O que citou **Brazuca **e se pode ver em tantos sites na Internet. *

Observem o seguinte: quem tem *"hotmail"* por favor vá em opções > pessoal > idioma. Lá tem várias opções de idiomas, vejam que está lá escrito, entre outros, *English, Español, Português (Brasil)*.
Isso demonstra que inglês pode ser pra qualquer um (americano ou inglês), espanhol, a mesma coisa, para a América Latina ou Espanha, no entanto português, eles tiveram que especificar de onde é! 

Isso implica dizer que as 2 línguas são incompatíveis. Não é interessante isso?

Um outro caso similar: 
Nesse excelente site de línguas e viagens:
TRAVel LANGuage: travlang.com/languages/
Existe a possibilidade de ver palavras em diversas línguas. Tem lá, entre outros idiomas, inglês e espanhol, mas para português tem *2 versões*!!!


Por favor, dêem uma lidinha e reflitam sobre o que está lá escrito nesses links que foram escritos por *lingüistas*. E se possível, deixem algum comentário aqui. (por favor copie endereço e procure no Google pelo site, pois não posso postar o endereço completo aqui) 


Falamos a língua portuguesa ou a língua brasileira?:
cienciaecultura.bvs.br/pdf/cic/v57n2/a16v57n2.pdf



ENSINAR PORTUGUÊS OU ESTUDAR BRASILEIRO:

paginas.terra.com.br/educacao/marcosbagno/art_ensinar_portugues.htm



CULTURA, IDENTIDADE E LÍNGUA NACIONAL
NO BRASIL: UMA UTOPIA?:
apreis.org/docs/bresil/Cult_lang_bres_jBnardi_vp.pdf


Falamos o falso português?:
partes.com.br/ed40/educacao.asp


*Brazilians speak Brazilian:*
*brazzil.com/p47sep98.htm *


----------



## jazyk

> Observem o seguinte: quem tem *"hotmail"* por favor vá em opções > pessoal > idioma. Lá tem várias opções de idiomas, vejam que está lá escrito, entre outros, *English, Español, Português (Brasil)*.
> Isso demonstra que inglês pode ser pra qualquer um (americano ou inglês), espanhol, a mesma coisa, para a América Latina ou Espanha, no entanto português, eles tiveram que especificar de onde é!



Você diz isso porque não deve ter gmail.


----------



## Pedrovski

Mais ignorância...
Denis55, devia ter ido para comediante em vez de "linguísta" amigo.
Você parece ser um daqueles "trolls" de foruns que vêm para cá armar confusão com afirmações absurdas...
Porque você não cria a sua própria língua pessoal, o denissês, ensina isso para sua namorada, e pára de provocar os outros membros deste forum com as asneiras sucessivas.

Já parece um daqueles individuos que teve algum traumatismo de infância e agora quer vingar-se do mundo...


----------



## Vanda

Se quiserem defender suas idéias sintam-se livres, mas com consistência lingüística, ataques gratuitos a outros _foreros_ baseados em opiniões pessoais serão deletados daqui pra frente.

A Moderadora


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Denis, não concordo que nós brasileiro falamos uma língua diferente daquela falada em Portugal. Dê uma olhada nos posts dos membros portugueses aqui no fórum e veja se você tem alguma dificuldade para entender o que eles escreveram? De fato, para mim é difícil saber, sem ver o seu país de origem no canto direito da mensagem, se a pessoa escrevendo é brasileira ou portuguesa - talvez algum _correcto _acuse, por exemplo, mas o sentido é facilmente entendido...

Quanto à língua falada, concordo que as diferenças muitas vezes fazem com que o entendimento fique dificultado... Quando assisto à RTP demoro alguns minutos até me acostumar completamente com o sotaque e começar a entender normalmente. Mas quase o mesmo ocorre quando ouço alguém do interior do Nordeste falando...

Enfim, Denis, sei que talvez esteja havendo uma generalização exagerada (a de dizer que as diferenças entre Português Brasileiro e Português Europeu possuem diferenças imperceptíveis), mas dizer que o Brasil fala um idioma diferente de Portugal é um exagero tal qual.

Saudações!


----------



## Denis555

Márcio,
Não é uma questão de entender ou não. A questão é: Fazemos uma mesma unidade lingüística? 

Entender por entender podemos dizer que entendemos a língua galega e podemos nos comunicar uns com os outros.

Observe esse exemplo tirado da Wikipédia em galego:
gl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brasil 

*"Datos xerais e un pouco de historia"*
O Brasil é o maior país da América Latina. Contén no seu interior a meirande parte da selva amazónica e do recorrido do río máis caudaloso do mundo, o Amazonas. A capital é Brasilia, situada no ponto máis central do país, en pleno cerrado, feita de nova planta a mediados do século XX.
As cidades máis populosas son Sao Paulo e Rio de Janeiro (en galego, Río de Xaneiro). Foi descoberto por un navegante portugués Pedro Álvares Cabral, extendendo o seu territorio colonial Portugal polo Tratado de Tordesillas, en perxuizo de España. No século XIX independizouse. A súa historia é rica de momentos de paz e tamén de guerras, tanto internas como externas.
A súa xeografía é diversificada, con paisaxes áridas, montañosas, de planicie tropical, subtropical, con climas variando do seco agreste nordestino ou o chuvoso clima tropical equatorial, ó frio da rexión sur, con clima subtropical e xeadas.
O seu pobo é o resultado da miscixenación de diferentes razas e culturas, con influencias tanto dos amerindios, moradores orixinais do continente, como europeus invasores e inmigrantes, e con africanos que fóran trazidos como escravos. Ademáis destes, participan tamén os pobos asiáticos, pero de influencia máis limitada.
A economía do país é bastante diversificada: agricultura, industria mineira, industria textil, industria automóbil, industria petroquímica e de transformación, industria de electro-electrónicos e, máis recentemente, a industria do turismo e o mercado de servizos.

---------------------------

O que nos ajuda é que quando vemos algo escrito por um português (ou em galego) vemos que tem a aparência das palavras que usamos. Assim a palavra PORTUGAL vem escrita como no Brasil mas a pronúncia é mais ou menos PRTGALL (Me escreveu um português). 

Mas temos que enxegar as coisas como elas verdadeiramente são, e não uma miragem que não corresponde à realidade.

É bom que pelo menos com esse espelho que é a escrita ainda podemos nos entender. Mas definitivamente não fazemos parte da mesma unidade lingüística.

E mesmo esse espelho na prática não serve, ou seja, você não se sente em casa. Por isso que, entre outros, os livros de Paulo Coelho, são traduzidos em Portugal para português! 
Então, eu me pergunto em que língua ele escreveu e escreve os seus livros?!


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Dênis, acho que o "problema" é que nós brasileiro falamos muito articuladamente, sílaba por sílaba, e nos acostumamos a nos entender assim... Diferentemente de outras línguas, onde as palavras muitas vezes se juntam numa frase. Nesse caso o Português Europeu se assemelha mais ao Espanhol: um português vai pronunciar "com ele" mais próximo do "con él" em Espanhol do que o que falamos no Brasil.

Ah, quanto ao fato de livros serem "traduzidos" do Português brasileiro para o de Portugal, é uma prática comum em vários países que falam a mesma língua. Por exemplo, os livros de Harry Potter tiveram diferentes versões na Inglaterra e nos EUA. E suponho que o mesmo tenha ocorrido com todos os países que falam Espanhol. E isso não nos faz pensar que são todos idiomas diferentes, faz? Acho que é apenas uma questão de comodidade, de aproximar o conteúdo ao público pretendido.


----------



## mgl

O problema do denis é o seu nacionalismo exarcebado. Tal como os que fizeram tudo para pôr o português do brasil o mais diferente do resto dos outros países, como por exemplo, "aportuguesar" muitas palavras inglesas, chegando a situações rídiculas, sem qualquer ofensa, como o "revanche" (revenge em inglês) ou "time" (team em inglês).

O problema reside no *português* do Brasil, porque se já fosse espanhol do Brasil ou inglês do Brasil, não havia qualquer problema, não era denis?


----------



## Macunaíma

*Revanche* é francês. Aliás, os franceses dizem _*Weekend*_. E daí?


----------



## Outsider

Este tópico teve até agora comentários extremamente interessantes acerca do português bresileiro e das suas variantes (mais alguns acerca do português europeu, à boleia). Seria uma pena se descambasse numa discussão sobre o estatuto linguístico de uma variante em relação à outra.

Sugiro que esse debate mais estéril seja transladado para outra parte do fórum.


----------



## Denis555

*Mário A. Perini, a famous Brazilian linguist, has said:
*
"There are two languages in Brazil. The one we write (and which is called "Portuguese"), and another one that we speak (which is so despised that there is not a name to call it). The latter is the mother tongue of Brazilians, the former has to be learned in school, and a majority of population does not manage to master it appropriately.... Personally, I do not object to us writing Portuguese, but I think it is important to make clear that Portuguese is (at least in Brazil) only a written language. Our mother tongue is not Portuguese, but Brazilian Vernacular. This is not a slogan, nor a political statement, it is simply recognition of a fact.... There are linguistic teams working hard in order to give the full description of the structure of the Vernacular. So, there are hopes, that within some years, we will have appropriate grammars of our mother tongue, the language that has been ignored, denied and despised for such a long time." 


*=Mário A. Perini, um famoso lingüista brasileiro, disse:
*
“Tem duas línguas no Brasil. Uma que nós escrevemos (e que se chama “português", e outra que nós falamos (que é tão menosprezada que não tem nem um nome pra chamá-la). Essa última é a língua materna dos brasileiros, a primeira tem que se aprender na escola, e a maioria da polulação não consegue dominá-la apropriadamente... Pessoalmente, eu não sou contrário que a gente escreva em português mas eu acho importante deixar claro que português é (pelo menos no Brasil) apenas uma língua escrita. Nossa língua materna não é o português, mas o vernáculo brasileiro. Isso não é um lema, nem uma afirmação política, é simplesmente o reconhecimento de um fato… Tem equipes de lingüistas trabalhando duro para dar a completa descrição do vernáculo. Portanto, há esperança que dentro de alguns anos, teremos uma gramática apropriada da nossa língua materna, a língua que tem sido ignorada, negada e menosprezada por tanto tempo.”


----------



## olivinha

Macunaíma said:


> *Revanche* é francês. Aliás, os franceses dizem _*Weekend*_. E daí?


 
E dai' mesmo. Dizemos "time" e "time de futebol" (e nao "bola no pe'").

Sinceramente, nao vejo o problema de dizer que no Brasil falamos portugue^s. Na minha humilde opiniao, e' questao de historia, uma historia, alias, compartida por no's americanos de todas as Ame'ricas: falamos idiomas originarios da Europa. 

Saludos desde Madrid.


----------



## Alentugano

Oi, 
em relação à defesa de uma língua brasileira, há uma coisa que não consigo entender: por que razão defendem esse suposto idioma, e o fazem expressando-se em português? E mais: em português correcto e perceptível por qualquer nativo desta língua, como é o caso do nosso prezado colega Denis555. Usar o português para afirmar que não fala português? Parece uma contradição.
Abraços


----------



## Lusitania

Denis555, pois os espanhois constituem apenas 13% do total de hispano hablantes e quando se referem ao Espanhol é como um todo e olha que diferenças ali não faltam. Não costumo ler autores brasileiros traduzidos para português, aliás cresci lendo José Mauro de Vasconcellos e com todo o sal e açucar do português do Brasil. Nunca tive dificuldades em entender os brasileiros e as que sinto são as mesmas que sentiria com as variantes regionais, os sotaques do português em Portugal.
Penso sim que língua é cultura e que só ganhamos em nos aproximar, temos uma língua muito rica. É um património único.

Um abraço enorme


----------



## Makumbera

Affe...

Odeio essas pragas chamadas de "Mário Perini" e "Marcos Bagno"...
Sociólogos palhacinhos ANTI-PORTUGAL que acham que estão fazendo linguística...

O Português do Brasil, apenas dentro do mesmo país, varia numa magnitude BEEEEEEEEEEEM maior do que comparar o espanhol da Espanha com TODOS os da américa latina em CONJUNTO. Ora, o espanhol é uma língua que quase não tem variação na fonética, uma língua muito mais unificada do que o português do Brasil APENAS comparado a si mesmo.

Eu repriso, não entendo o que muitos nordestinos falam e nem por isso digo que eles falam uma língua diferente da minha. 

E o inglês também varia MUUUUITOOO, tanto morfologicamente, quanto sintaticamente e ortograficamente e nem por isso existem "americano, canadense e australiano" como línguas legítimas.


O que temos, sim, é que combater esse preconceito de "falar certo" e "errado". A língua é como uma roupa, nunca ouviram falar que temos que ser poliglotas com a nossa própria língua? Isso sim é lindo.


----------



## Denis555

Makumbera,
Embora exista a sociolingüística, nenhum dos 2 *lingüistas *que você citou são sociólogos.  

Se você ou alguém, deu uma olhada no primeiro link que eu dei (Falamos a língua portuguesa ou a língua brasileira?), ele foi escrito por [FONT=WCAAAA+AGaramond-SemiboldItali]*Eni P. Orlandi *([/FONT][FONT=WCAAAA+AGaramond-Italic]_ professora titular de análise de discurso do Departamento de Lingüística do Instituto de Estudos da Linguagem(IEL); coordenadora do Laboratório de Estudos Urbanos (Labeurb) da Unicamp; e pesquisadora 1A do CNPq.)_[/FONT]
O último link é de *A. Fabres* (lingüista brasileira residente em Londres).

Já o historiador da língua portuguesa, Ivo Castro da Universidade de Lisboa diz que a separação estrutural entre o português europeu e o português brasileiro é um fenômeno lento e de águas profundas. 

Embora esse fenômeno não seja fácil de observar: principalmente para quem não quer enxergar, ele vem sendo "observado" 'já por muitas décadas e por muitos estudiosos...

Aqui alguns livros e revistas sobre o problema que enfretamos com esses 2 "portugueses" que na prática têm vidas independentes:

"As duas línguas do Brasil." Módolo, Marcelo. Editora FAUUSP.

''Paulo Duarte e problema da língua Brasileira.'' CASTILHO, A. T. ; GODOI, S.In: Atas do I Seminário Nacional de Arquivos Universitários. Campinas : SIARQ, 1992. p. 151-160. '

Qual é a “língua brasileira” a se aprender na escola? Darcília Simões (UERJ). Em ''Brasil - 500 Anos de Língua Portuguesa''

Policarpo Quaresma e a Questão da Língua Brasileira RICARDO LÍSIAS Culturamarcas Ed




P.S.: *Makumbera*, sou nordestino, nascido no interior do Ceará e crescido em Recife.


----------



## Pedrovski

magdala said:


> Pois é Alentugano, mas não podemos negar que muitas destas expressões são "todinhas" importadas do Brasil! Com tanta telenovela é impossível não deixar-se contagiar. Eu já deixei de ver telenovelas há mais de doze anos mas há expressões que dificilmente contenho, p.e. quando me cruzo com alguém conhecido na rua: "tudo bom/bem?" e depois mordo a língua e repito-me a mim mesma: mas afinal estamos no Brasil ou em Portugal?




Mas Magdala, é bom a população portuguesa estar lentamente a converter-se aos padrões e às normas linguísticas do Brasil.  Se não fosse o caso, as duas variantes continuar-se-iam a se afastar o que poderia em último caso ditar a separação definitiva das duas.

Seria sem dúvida melhor se houvesse conversão dos dois lados, mas dado o tamanho de Portugal e o hábito brasileiro de dobrar programas portugueses não me parece que isso seja uma hipótese realista.

Defendo aliás a integração total das duas variantes e a cooperação entre as entidades linguísticas dos dois países. Os novos acordos ortográficos ajudam a concretizar esta ambição (com o desaparecimento das consonantes silenciosas do pt-eu, por exemplo), mas outros, como a discrepância dos nomes dos países (Irã/Irão, Letónia/Letônia, Egipto, Egito, etc), a ocultação dos artigos definidos no pt-br e mais gravemente, as diferenças nas colocações dos pronomes antes e depois do verbo (sendo este último na minha opinião de mais difícil harmonização) julgo que não serão resolvidas por estes mesmos acordos.

Isto sem falar nas diferenças de vocabulário e acentos que continuam a multiplicar-se. E nem sequer se sabe quando é que estes acordos entrarão efectivamente em vigor.

O que me leva a pensar que o futuro da língua portuguesa não será dos mais animadores comparativamente a outras línguas de renome internacional como o inglês e o castelhano.


----------



## magdala

Pedrovski, antes que apaguem os nossos posts por se desviarem da questão inicial, deixa-me discordar contigo. Eu *não* "Defendo a integração total das duas variantes" , *nem acredito* que "a população portuguesa esteja lentamente a converter-se aos padrões e às normas linguísticas do Brasil", ainda que *também defendo* "a cooperação entre as entidades linguísticas dos dois países". Estou convencida que enquanto se chamar português à língua falada em Portugal e no Brasil, e continuarmos com os acordos linguísticos entre ambos países, não existe perigo de "extinção" da língua. Mas esses acordos funcionam na linguagem escrita apenas, o que facilita o entendimento mas obriga a alguma perda de identidade própria. A falada, que, no fundo é a mais importante, porque é a mais usada e a que sofre transformações mais depressa, a meu ver deveria manter as suas raízes. O sotaque brasileiro é muito musical e quente, mas o sotaque de Portugal, também é lindíssimo. E de maneira nenhuma considero que o PT corre o risco de desaparecer mais depressa por estar em menor número de falantes que o PB, Isso seria, no mínimo descabido. Em último caso, eu espero que isso não venha a acontecer, ou pelo menos que eu já não esteja cá para testemunhá-lo. 
aqui em “*Para Onde Vai O Português?” *encontrarás mais opiniões sobre o futuro do português e os mais antigos poderão reencaminhar-te para outras discussões sobre este tema tão delicado. 
Saudações


----------



## Pedrovski

Este tópico provavelmente já foi abordado aqui neste fórum antes, mas como não consegui encontrá-lo, decidi arriscar a potencial repetição.
Uma das maiores particularidades do sotaque brasileiro é a mistura de "js" depois de alguns "ds" ou "ts", levando a que expressões como "de nada" se tornem em "dji nada" (no pt-eu diz-se como se escreve "de nada"). Eu queria saber o que levou a esta mudança na fala. Eu aventuro-me a dizer que foi pelo menos parcialmente o resultado da influência Italiana, graças ao elevado número de imigrantes, que aproximou a língua à sua pronúncia.


----------



## uchi.m

Esse som de [dzhi] representado por _di_ e [tshi] por _ti_ deve ser influência do tupi-guarani.

Bom, voltando à discussão de variantes da língua portuguesa no Brasil, posso demonstrar como os imigrantes japoneses fazem uso da língua portuguesa no seguinte discurso, onda A oferece mais feijão à B e B recusa:

A: Odiitcham, mô sucôchi *feijom* irú?
B: *Nom* (= não), mô *chega*, iôque tabetá.
A: *Mas *oichii iô, hai, *feijom *tabetê?
B: Mô ê, mô ê, *iô* (= eu) uá mô *chega*.

A: おじいちゃん、もう少しフレイジョン要る？
B:　ノーン、もうシェーガ、ようけ食べた。
A:　マースおいしいよ。はい、フレイジョン食べて？
B:　もうええ、もうええ、ヨウはもうシェーガ。

A recusa e o tópico da conversação ficam em português; o superestrato é português, basicamente.


----------



## Alandria

Há um país africano de língua portuguesa onde isso também ocorre, acho que é Cabo Verde ou Timor leste, mas há sim.

Na Galiza, esse fenômeno levou a modificar a grafia de algumas palavras, "te" (clítico) agora se escreve "che" na Galiza por conta disso.

Eu acho a palatalização das consoantes T e D uma das características mais bonitas do português brasileiro, me soa mais eufônico. 

Em alguns lugares do norte do país como em Belém do pará o pessoal ainda vai mais além, palatalizam também o L e o N, lá "galinha" é "galhinha". 

Em contraste a isso a região nordeste do Brasil foi a que mais resistiu a isso. Boa parte do nordeste (- bahia, ceará, maranhão e piauí) ainda pronúncia o D e o T normalmente, dentais.


----------



## MOC

Essa do "nom" e do "feijom" parece totalmente o sotaque do Porto. 

Nada representa melhor o sotaque do Porto do que esta letra dos Trabalhadores do Comércio.

  De manhá eu bou ò pom,
A saquinha bai na mom
Bou à loija do Juom
Cu meu are mais mulëngom…
De manhá eu bou ò pom:
A saquinha bai na mom.


----------



## uchi.m

Alandria said:


> Em contraste a isso a região nordeste do Brasil foi a que mais resistiu a isso. Boa parte do nordeste (- bahia, ceará, maranhão e piauí) ainda pronúncia o D e o T normalmente, dentais.



Isso também ocorre em certas regiões no interior de São Paulo (ex.: Sorocaba)


----------



## Alandria

uchi.m said:


> Isso também ocorre em certas regiões no interior de São Paulo (ex.: Sorocaba)



Ah, você é de curitiba. 
Não é aí onde se fala "leiTE quenTE dá dorr no dentE da frenTE" sem palatalização? ^^


----------



## uchi.m

Alandria said:


> Ah, você é de curitiba.
> Não é aí onde se fala "leiTE quenTE dá dorr no dentE da frenTE" sem palatalização? ^^



Quem é nascido aqui em Curitiba fala assim, sim.
Eu sou do interioR (noRte do PR) e falo: êta mundo véio sem poRtêra... [English-style approximant r, palatalized t and d]


----------



## ronanpoirier

Li que a palatização no PAraná só ocorre no meio das palavras. Por isso o "leiTE quenTE"  Essa piada também é usada para o pessoa da fronteira aqui. 

Notei que vários gaúchos não palatizam o "te" e o "de" no final das palavras. Eles pronunciam como em Portugal, com um schwa. (Não na fronteira! Lá, o "e" seria pronunciado /e/)

Quando eu me deparo com um "st" ou "sd" (estando na mesma palavra ou não) eu sempre acabo chiando o "s" mas não chega a ser o nosso som de "ch" (é um som mais próximo a um som do polonês... representado pela letra "s" com um acento agudo... mas não tenho certeza).
PS.: "st" ou "sd" quando o "t" e o "d" forem palatizados.

E palatizamos o "l" e o "n" também. É mais fácil hehehe 

O meu pai, que morou em colônia italiana, palatiza também o "l" e o "n", mas o quanto ao "t" e ao "d" ele pronuncia mais como as palatizações do francês de Quebec ( /tj/ e /dj/ acredito eu). Em geral, as palatizações dos gaúchos (lá dos pampas)* e da italianada* é assim. Na fronteira não palatizam.

* Os gaúchos (dos pampas) não palatizam o "te" e "de" do final das palavras. Não sei quanto à italianada.


----------



## Outsider

uchi.m said:


> Esse som de [dzhi] representado por _di_ e [tshi] por _ti_ deve ser influência do tupi-guarani.


Pode dar o exemplo de alguma língua tupi-guarani que tivesse o mesmo fenómeno? Nem o guarani nem o tupi antigo parecem tê-lo.



Alandria said:


> Na Galiza, esse fenômeno levou a modificar a grafia de algumas palavras, "te" (clítico) agora se escreve "che" na Galiza por conta disso.


O galego _não_ tem o fenómeno alofónico de que vocês estão a falar!



Alandria said:


> Eu acho a palatalização das consoantes T e D uma das características mais bonitas do português brasileiro, me soa mais eufônico.


Concordo.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Pode dar o exemplo de alguma língua tupi-guarani que tivesse o mesmo fenómeno? Nem o guarani nem o tupi antigo parecem tê-lo.
> 
> O galego _não_ tem o fenómeno alofónico de que vocês estão a falar!




http://www.google.es/search?hl=gl&q=che+digo&btnG=Procurar&meta=cr%3DcountryES


----------



## Outsider

Não me entendeu, Alandria. Eu sei que a palavra _che_ existe em galego.

Mas é um caso isolado, e não está relacionado com processo que existe no português do Brasil. (Repare que a palatalização não se dá antes de _, mas de [e].) Aliás, o galego também tem a palavra te, com significado diferente de che._


----------



## uchi.m

Outsider said:


> Pode dar o exemplo de alguma língua tupi-guarani que tivesse o mesmo fenómeno? Nem o guarani nem o tupi antigo parecem tê-lo.



Ok, retiro o que eu disse, não posso ficar falando do que não tenho certeza.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Se a palatalização não é o resultado da influência do tupi-guarani, a influência veio de onde então?  Agora fiquei curioso.  O Pedrovski mencionou que pode ser o resultado da imigração italiana, mas eu li que a imigração italiana começou no final do século 19 e em grande parte, somente nas regiões sul e sudeste.  Eu estava me perguntando como foi possível que a palatalização se espalhou em tão pouco tempo pelo país porque se pode ouvir a palatalização em alguns estados do norte como no Pará, não é?


----------



## Odinh

A palatalização não é um fenômeno exclusivo do português brasileiro, também ocorre em outras língua latinas. À guisa de exemplo, posso citar no italiano: 

Dies - Diurnus - Giorno


----------



## Outsider

Odinh said:


> A palatalização não é um fenômeno exclusivo do português brasileiro, também ocorre em outras língua latinas. À guisa de exemplo, posso citar no italiano:
> 
> Dies - Diurnus - Giorno


Essa palatalização é bem mais antiga e generalizada. Foi a mesma que deu origem a _jornada_ e _jornal_ em português.

Chris, não sei qual é a resposta, mas uma coisa curiosa é que em outros dialectos românicos existem alofonias semelhantes. Estou a pensar especificamente no francês do Québec, onde /t/ e /d/ se pronunciam [ts] e [dz] antes das vogais anteriores fechadas /i/ e /y/.

_Dis-moi._ [dzi mwa]
_Tu penses?_ [tsy pãs]


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Há um país africano de língua portuguesa onde isso também ocorre, acho que é Cabo Verde ou Timor leste, mas há sim.
> 
> Na Galiza, esse fenômeno levou a modificar a grafia de algumas palavras, "te" (clítico) agora se escreve "che" na Galiza por conta disso.
> 
> Eu acho a palatalização das consoantes T e D uma das características mais bonitas do português brasileiro, me soa mais eufônico.
> 
> Em alguns lugares do norte do país como em Belém do pará o pessoal ainda vai mais além, palatalizam também o L e o N, lá "galinha" é "galhinha".
> 
> Em contraste a isso a região nordeste do Brasil foi a que mais resistiu a isso. Boa parte do nordeste (- bahia, ceará, maranhão e piauí) ainda pronúncia o D e o T normalmente, dentais.


 

Alandria,

Desculpe minha ignorância, mas a palatalização do T não se dá em algumas regiões do Nordeste, em palavras como _muito_ /muitchu/, _oito_ /oitchu/, _jeito_ /zheithcu/ e _peito_ /pêttchu/?

A propósito, você acha que essas pronúncias citadas seriam fossilizações do galego?

Abraços!


----------



## edupa

Denis555 said:


> Makumbera,
> Embora exista a sociolingüística, nenhum dos 2 *lingüistas *que você citou são sociólogos.
> 
> Se você ou alguém, deu uma olhada no primeiro link que eu dei (Falamos a língua portuguesa ou a língua brasileira?), ele foi escrito por [FONT=WCAAAA+AGaramond-SemiboldItali]*Eni P. Orlandi *([/FONT][FONT=WCAAAA+AGaramond-Italic]_ professora titular de análise de discurso do Departamento de Lingüística do Instituto de Estudos da Linguagem(IEL); coordenadora do Laboratório de Estudos Urbanos (Labeurb) da Unicamp; e pesquisadora 1A do CNPq.)_[/FONT]
> O último link é de *A. Fabres* (lingüista brasileira residente em Londres).
> 
> Já o historiador da língua portuguesa, Ivo Castro da Universidade de Lisboa diz que a separação estrutural entre o português europeu e o português brasileiro é um fenômeno lento e de águas profundas.
> 
> Embora esse fenômeno não seja fácil de observar: principalmente para quem não quer enxergar, ele vem sendo "observado" 'já por muitas décadas e por muitos estudiosos...
> 
> Aqui alguns livros e revistas sobre o problema que enfretamos com esses 2 "portugueses" que na prática têm vidas independentes:
> 
> "As duas línguas do Brasil." Módolo, Marcelo. Editora FAUUSP.
> 
> ''Paulo Duarte e problema da língua Brasileira.'' CASTILHO, A. T. ; GODOI, S.In: Atas do I Seminário Nacional de Arquivos Universitários. Campinas : SIARQ, 1992. p. 151-160. '
> 
> Qual é a “língua brasileira” a se aprender na escola? Darcília Simões (UERJ). Em ''Brasil - 500 Anos de Língua Portuguesa''
> 
> Policarpo Quaresma e a Questão da Língua Brasileira RICARDO LÍSIAS Culturamarcas Ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: *Makumbera*, sou nordestino, nascido no interior do Ceará e crescido em Recife.


 

Ditto, ditto!


----------



## Ayazid

Chriszinho85 said:


> Se a palatalização não é o resultado da influência do tupi-guarani, a influência veio de onde então? Agora fiquei curioso. O Pedrovski mencionou que pode ser o resultado da imigração italiana, mas eu li que a imigração italiana começou no final do século 19 e em grande parte, somente nas regiões sul e sudeste. Eu estava me perguntando como foi possível que a palatalização se espalhou em tão pouco tempo pelo país porque se pode ouvir a palatalização em alguns estados do norte como no Pará, não é?


 
I have serious doubts about this explanation, since acording to my Portuguese textbook and also article about Brazilian Portuguese on Wikipedia, this palatalisation started in Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## edupa

Ayazid said:


> I have serious doubts about this explanation, since acording to my Portuguese textbook and also article about Brazilian Portuguese on Wikipedia, this palatalisation started in Rio de Janeiro.


 

My bet is that your referrence discusses the palatalization of the [s] sound in the syllabic coda position ( in such words as _fe*s*ta_ /fesh-ta/ ), a feature believed to have been introduced to the Rio de Janeiro spoken dialect by the Royal Family that relocated there in the early XIX century.

Abraços!


----------



## Ayazid

edupa said:


> My bet is that your referrence discusses the palatalization of the [s] sound in the syllabic coda position ( in such words as _fe*s*ta_ /fesh-ta/ ), a feature believed to have been introduced to the Rio de Janeiro spoken dialect by the Royal Family that relocated there in the early XIX century.
> 
> Abraços!


 
No, I am talking about pronunciation of ti,di like tchi,dji. Also, as far as I know the most important immigrant element coming to Rio de Janeiro were not Italians but Portuguese.

Abração


----------



## edupa

Ayazid said:


> No, I am talking about pronunciation of ti,di like tchi,dji. Also, as far as I know the most important immigrant element coming to Rio de Janeiro were not Italians but Portuguese.
> 
> Abração


 
Well...that still seems to be up for grabs on here.



We'll see...

Abraços


----------



## kurumin

Chriszinho85 said:


> Se a palatalização não é o resultado da influência do tupi-guarani, a influência veio de onde então?



São Tomé e Príncipe 
A palatalização é uma herança negra (os estados mais negros do Brasil: RJ e BA palatalizam Ts e Ds)


----------



## Odinh

^ Hum... não faz muito sentido, os outros Estados nordestinos têm também uma população negra considerável, e diferentemente de Estados mais brancos, neles não ocorre a patalização. A patalização na Bahia pode ser explicada pela proximidade com os Estados onde esse fenômeno é mais forte.


----------



## kurumin

Todos os livros de crioulistica e brasilianística traçam o fenômeno de palatalização a São Tomé e Príncipe. (Até nos dias de hoje se prouncia [dZia] dia,  [tSia] tia nessas ilhas).  STP foi um ponto importante no tráfego de escravos entre o continente africano e o Brasil.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forro

http://mgbarroso.tripod.com/indice.htm


----------



## Odinh

Bem, se os livros dizem, quem sou eu para discordar.


----------



## Opera fan

Caros amigos
 
            É um desperdício de tempo e energia  tentar conciliar o português de Portugal com o do Brasil, até porque há muitas divergências entre os próprios brasileiros.
            De qualquer modo  - quer queiram admitir isto ou não  -  só há uma língua portuguesa, cujas bases são, com mínimas diferenças, as mesmas em ambos países. 
            Para aqueles que olham para os “States” como fonte de inspiração, reparem como as normas padrão do inglês americano pouco divergem das de Inglaterra. Claro que há diferenças na pronúncia e em certos elementos de ortografia, não falando de expressões típicas das várias regiões, mas no todo, toda a gente fala e escreve da mesma maneira.
            O problema que nos depara é que enquanto em Portugal 95% das pessoas falam como escrevem, que por sua vez é também como foram ensinadas na escola, no Brasil, segundo se pode deduzir por tudo que tem sido dito neste fórum, a vasta maioria dá preferência ao modo de falar e escrever que aprenderam fora da escola. Evidentemente, em condições como estas, é impossível chegar-se a um acordo.
            Para resolver este dilema, talvez se devesse considerar a divisão deste fórum em dois: um dedicado ao português europeu, e o outro ao brasileiro.


----------



## uchi.m

Opera fan said:


> Caros amigos
> 
> É um desperdício de tempo e energia  tentar conciliar o português de Portugal com o do Brasil, até porque há muitas divergências entre os próprios brasileiros.
> De qualquer modo  - quer queiram admitir isto ou não  - só há uma língua portuguesa, cujas bases são, com mínimas diferenças, as mesmas em ambos países.
> Para aqueles que olham para os “States” como fonte de inspiração, reparem como as normas padrão do inglês americano pouco divergem das de Inglaterra. Claro que há diferenças na pronúncia e em certos elementos de ortografia, não falando de expressões típicas das várias regiões, mas no todo, toda a gente fala e escreve da mesma maneira.
> O problema que nos depara é que enquanto em Portugal 95% das pessoas falam como escrevem, que por sua vez é também como foram ensinadas na escola, no Brasil, segundo se pode deduzir por tudo que tem sido dito neste fórum, a vasta maioria dá preferência ao modo de falar e escrever que aprenderam fora da escola. Evidentemente, em condições como estas, é impossível chegar-se a um acordo.
> Para resolver este dilema, talvez se devesse considerar a divisão deste fórum em dois: um dedicado ao português europeu, e o outro ao brasileiro.



Não há necessidade de dividir. Podemos todos compartilhar! 
Basta não ultrapassarmos o limite de velocidade... e atentarmo-nos às regras básicas de trânsito.
A língua é o meio, não o fim, exceto nos casos de metalinguagem.

Abraços.


----------



## Joca

Opera fan said:


> Caros amigos
> 
> É um desperdício de tempo e energia tentar conciliar o português de Portugal com o do Brasil, até porque há muitas divergências entre os próprios brasileiros.
> De qualquer modo - quer queiram admitir isto ou não - só há uma língua portuguesa, cujas bases são, com mínimas diferenças, as mesmas em ambos países.
> Para aqueles que olham para os “States” como fonte de inspiração, reparem como as normas padrão do inglês americano pouco divergem das de Inglaterra. Claro que há diferenças na pronúncia e em certos elementos de ortografia, não falando de expressões típicas das várias regiões, mas no todo, toda a gente fala e escreve da mesma maneira.
> O problema que nos depara é que enquanto em Portugal 95% das pessoas falam como escrevem, que por sua vez é também como foram ensinadas na escola, no Brasil, segundo se pode deduzir por tudo que tem sido dito neste fórum, a vasta maioria dá preferência ao modo de falar e escrever que aprenderam fora da escola. Evidentemente, em condições como estas, é impossível chegar-se a um acordo.
> Para resolver este dilema, talvez se devesse considerar a divisão deste fórum em dois: um dedicado ao português europeu, e o outro ao brasileiro.


 
Ampliando este debate, diria que não há termos de comparação, para começar, entre o Brasil e Portugal. Em primeiro lugar, a dimensão física. Não digo isto com orgulho, mas o Brasil é quase um continente. É difícil até comparar o Sul do Brasil com o Norte do Brasil. O que dizer então de comparar o Brasil com outro país (i.é. Portugal)? Se, anatomicamente, a língua é a mesma, parece que, funcionalmente, são línguas diferentes. E não poderia deixar de ser: o português brasileiro recebeu importantes substratos indígenas, africanos e de vários povos e nacionalidades que imigraram para cá. E há também que considerar as discrepâncias do clima, da alimentação, etc.

Quanto ao fato de os brasileiros falarem diferentemente de como aprenderam na escola (a dita norma culta), desde que tenham ido à escola e completado o primeiro grau (muitos não chegam a fazê-lo), não vejo um grande problema nisso. Primeiro porque isso normalmente não acontece quando escrevem: podem redigir mal, mas, com certeza, quando escrevem prestam mais atenção às formas gramaticais correntes. Em segundo lugar, vejo nisso um sinal de versatilidade, onde alguns verão talvez incoerência. É como se tivéssemos duas línguas (duas personalidades?): uma falada e outra escrita; uma cuidada, outra espontânea. Será ruim isso? 

Já não sei se valeria a pena cindir o fórum em dois por conta dessas diferenças. O mais importante, talvez, seja saber relativizar, não se sentir "o dono da verdade" e aceitar, humildemente, que as diferenças são irreconciliáveis, mas não impeditivas. Sem precisar dividir o fórum, bastaria talvez indicar no título, conforme o caso, se queremos uma referência ao português brasileiro ou continental. Se isso for indiferente, nada é preciso acrescentar.

É o meu palpite. Ou seja, minha opinião.

Saudações,

JC


----------



## edupa

> Joca
> 
> É como se tivéssemos duas línguas (duas personalidades?): uma falada e outra escrita; uma cuidada, outra espontânea. Será ruim isso?


 


Realmente, temos uma situação de diglossia no Brasil. Existem várias outras comunidades de falantes que têm a mesma característica da brasileira. Os Estados Unidos e a Inglaterra são dois exemplos que me vêm à mente.

A queda gradual dos clíticos, como discutido aqui, é apenas uma faceta desta realidade complexa e instigante. 

Inteligente sua observação, Joca. Concordo plenamente!



Abraços


----------



## uchi.m

Joca said:


> É como se tivéssemos duas línguas (duas personalidades?): uma falada e outra escrita; uma cuidada, outra espontânea. Será ruim isso?



Talvez isto seja _off-topic_; de qualquer forma, aí vai a título de curiosidade.

Antes da Segunda Guerra Mundial, havia uma enorme diferença entre as línguas japonesas (sim! no plural) escrita e falada - não levo em conta aqui as diferenças regionais da língua, mas que existem e são bem pronunciadas. Tamanha era a diferença entre as modalidades escrita e falada do japonês que tinha cada uma um nome: uma era a chamada _Língua Literária_, 文語, e a outra... _Língua Oral,_ 口語 (não era pra ser engraçado... )

Com o advento da televisão, principalmente, as duas modalidades convergiram para um único formato e, como era de se esperar, próximo à _Língua Falada_. Porém, a Língua Literária ainda sobrevive, usada sobretudo na escrita das leis, na literatura e nas artes.

Algo parecido com o uso do português no Brasil.


----------



## Alandria

Opera fan said:


> O problema que nos depara é que enquanto em Portugal 95% das pessoas falam como escrevem, que por sua vez é também como foram ensinadas na escola, no Brasil, segundo se pode deduzir por tudo que tem sido dito neste fórum, a vasta maioria dá preferência ao modo de falar e escrever que aprenderam fora da escola. Evidentemente, em condições como estas, é impossível chegar-se a um acordo.
> Para resolver este dilema, talvez se devesse considerar a divisão deste fórum em dois: um dedicado ao português europeu, e o outro ao brasileiro.



O modo que os portugueses falam vem de *berço*, eles não precisam da escola para aprender a estrutura e a forma como falam ou aprender a falar mais "bonito", pois até a fala de um garotinho analfabeto de uma favela de Lisboa corresponde quase que exatamente como descreve a gramática. 

Diferente do que acontece no Brasil, onde realmente o uso do português brasileiro coloquial diverge um pouco do que está  descrito na gramática normativa (mesmo entre os mais escolarizados), fora que nós temos vários registros de fala dentro de uma mesma cidade, registros esses que separam pobres de ricos, jovens de adultos, creio que essas variações não são tão freqüentes em Portugal, não da forma que ocorre no Brasil.

Há bastantes regiões com diferenças dialetais, mas a estrutura da língua continua a mesma: sintagma nominal (sujeito) + sintagma verbal (verbos) + sintagma nominal (objetos) + qualificações (adjuntos, advérbios, etc). *Não é léxico que define mudança no idioma, mas a sua gramática*. A partir do momento que começarmos a utilizar outras estruturas, daí sim poderemos verificar que as variações estão seguindo um rumo distinto daquilo que é consagrado como padrão, coisa que não acontece há anos, conforme demonstram nossos estudos filológicos: grande parte das variações encontradas em nosso idioma são heranças de nossos antepassados. Encontramos diversas variantes (metaplasmos e morfossintaxe) idênticas nos séculos XVIII e XIX.


----------



## Lica

Alentugano said:


> Oi,
> em relação à defesa de uma língua brasileira, há uma coisa que não consigo entender: por que razão defendem esse suposto idioma, e o fazem expressando-se em português? E mais: em português correcto e perceptível por qualquer nativo desta língua, como é o caso do nosso prezado colega Denis555. Usar o português para afirmar que não fala português? Parece uma contradição.
> Abraços


----------



## Carlospalmar

SNL said:


> Alentugano dizia A nossa língua é aquilo que nos define - é a nossa cultura - e acho que nao é assim, há culturas muito diferentes que podem ser expressadas pela mesma língua, a cultura baiana é muito diferente da minhota, mas a língua é a mesma. A cultura brasileira, moçambicana, angolana... nao sao a mesma cultura, mas sim a mesma língua, e isto já está totalmente assumido no espaço hispano, por isso ninguém poe em questao a unidade linguística do espanhol em Espanha, Guatemala ou Panamá.
> Em Brasil existe um forte sentimento de falarem uma língua "diferente", mas como é possível que em Portugal haja essa obsessao pela ortografia e "traduzam" qualquer texto do português brasileiro para o português de Portugal.
> Na minha opiniao, é lógico que o referente internacional para o português seja o Brasil, por tamanho, populaçao, economia, projecçao... e isto nao devia ser problema para os portugueses mas oportunidade de sucesso.


 
Gostei de seu comentário sobre o português, (a lingua portuguesa) infelizmente concordo com você. Em Brasil existe esse sentimento forte de falarem uma outra língua" diferente da falada em Portugual, sobre o qual não me sinto qualificado para dar uma opinião. Não parece ser menos verdadeiro o comentário sobre a ortografia em Portugal. Acho que é nesse ponto onde a lingua portuguesa precisa de chegar a um acordo mais cedo do que tarde entre os diversos países de fala portuguesa. Mas cabe a seguinte pergunta: há a vontade política de faze-lo? O castelhano por outro lado, tem a unidade ortográfica. Há sotaques diferentes um argentino (porteño = de Buenos Aires) não pronuncia as "elles" calle, pollo, "llave" etc. da mesma forma que um cubano, um mexicano, um venezuelano, etc. ou ainda um outro argentino do norte do país, mas escreve da mesma forma. Além disso o Dicionário da Real Academia é um só é usado como um instrumento útil em qualquer país de fala castelhana. 
Cumprimentos
C.


----------



## Alentugano

Carlospalmar said:


> Gostei de seu comentário sobre o português, (a lingua portuguesa) infelizmente concordo com você. Em Brasil existe esse sentimento forte de falarem uma outra língua" diferente da falada em Portugual, sobre o qual não me sinto qualificado para dar uma opinião. Não parece ser menos verdadeiro o comentário sobre a ortografia em Portugal. Acho que é nesse ponto onde a lingua portuguesa precisa de chegar a um acordo mais cedo do que tarde entre os diversos países de fala portuguesa. Mas cabe a seguinte pergunta: há a vontade política de faze-lo? O castelhano por outro lado, tem a unidade ortográfica. Há sotaques diferentes um argentino (porteño = de Buenos Aires) não pronuncia as "elles" calle, pollo, "llave" etc. da mesma forma que um cubano, um mexicano, um venezuelano, etc. ou ainda um outro argentino do norte do país, mas escreve da mesma forma. Além disso o Dicionário da Real Academia é um só é usado como um instrumento útil em qualquer país de fala castelhana.
> Cumprimentos
> C.


 
Eu acho que no caso dos países de língua espanhola foi mais fácil chegar a uma uniformização ortográfica devido ao facto de serem muitos países, o que talvez acelerasse o processo, ou seja, em meio a tantas nações, o sentimento deve ter sido algo como _precisamos pôr alguma ordem na "casa" antes que tenhamos não sei quantas ortografias diferentes...._
Em relação à língua portuguesa o cenário é muito diferente, mas acho que estamos a chegar a uma fase crítica em que vão ter de se tomar decisões, isto é, ou se avança de uma vez por todas com uma ortografia que seja aceita nas 2 principais variantes da língua ou as separamos definitivamente, com tudo o que isto possa implicar...


----------



## edupa

Alentugano said:


> Eu acho que no caso dos países de língua espanhola foi mais fácil chegar a uma uniformização ortográfica devido ao facto de serem muitos países, o que talvez acelerasse o processo, ou seja, em meio a tantas nações, o sentimento deve ter sido algo como _precisamos pôr alguma ordem na "casa" antes que tenhamos não sei quantas ortografias diferentes...._
> Em relação à língua portuguesa o cenário é muito diferente, mas acho que estamos a chegar a uma fase crítica em vão ter de se tomar decisões, isto é, ou se avança de uma vez por todas com uma ortografia que seja aceita nas 2 principais variantes da língua ou as separamos definitivamente, com tudo o que isto possa implicar...


 


E o que você acredita que isto poderia implicar, Alen!


----------



## Alentugano

edupa said:


> E o que você acredita que isto poderia implicar, Alen!


Olha, eu acho que uma língua onde existe uniformização *ortográfica* é uma língua com mais possibilidades de afirmação a nível internacional. Ouvi dizer que uma das razões por que o português ainda não é uma língua oficial em certos organismos internacionais (por exemplo, na ONU) é, precisamente, a falta dessa ortografia unificada.
Para os estrangeiros que querem aprender a nossa língua também seria uma vantagem e mesmo para nós, naturais de países de língua portuguesa.
Acho também que essa medida poderia desburocratizar* certos *procedimentos entre os vários países lusófonos, evitando certas adaptações ortográficas em documentos que têm de circular entre os vários países.
No plano editorial acredito que se pouparia tempo e dinheiro.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## edupa

Alentugano said:


> Olha, eu acho que uma língua onde existe uniformização *ortográfica* é uma língua com mais possibilidades de afirmação a nível internacional. Ouvi dizer que uma das razões por que o português ainda não é uma língua oficial em certos organismos internacionais (por exemplo, na ONU) é, precisamente, a falta dessa ortografia unificada.
> Para os estrangeiros que querem aprender a nossa língua também seria uma vantagem e mesmo para nós, naturais de países de língua portuguesa.
> Acho também que essa medida poderia desburocratizar* certos *procedimentos entre os vários países lusófonos, evitando certas adaptações ortográficas em documentos que têm de circular entre os vários países.
> No plano editorial acredito que se pouparia tempo e dinheiro.
> 
> Cumprimentos.


 

Entendi, Alen.

Não tenho certeza, contudo, se unificar a ortografia portuguesa resultaria em uma lingua mais forte. Posso estar enganado, mas parece haver uma inversão de valores aqui.

Tomo como exemplo o inglês americano e o britânico, pra ficar nestas duas modalidades. O mercado editorial entre os dois países sempre esteve muito bem (thank you very much!), e o inglês é a língua politicamente mais importante em nível mundial, não obstante as diferenças, inclusive ortográficas, entre as duas vertentes.

Para quem aprende, este tem a liberdade de escolher qual variante estudar e aplicar, e isto não impede o crescimento mundo afora da indústria do ensino do inglês como lingua estrangeira. 

O que me parece ser o caso é que o que molda a língua são os falantes, e não o contrário. O que a torna importante ou não são as condições em que se encontram estes falantes. Isso dito, um país forte, com economia robusta e influente, acaba se impondo no cenário mundial. A língua ali falada, me parece, vem a reboque -- e se impoõe da mesma forma. 

De modo que unificar a ortografia do português pode ser uma idéia simpática. Porém, o alcance e os frutos que se vende desta medida, eu acredito, são um pouco exagerados.

Abraços cordiais, Alen!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

moura said:


> Acho que o português é uma só língua que depois é falada em diversas variantes, : português europeu ou de Portugal, português do Brasil, português africano (ai, espero náo estar a dar um calinada - é assim que se diz em relação aos PALOPs não é?).
> 
> Quanto às diferenças entre o PE e o PB, não me parece incorrecto que existam, e não concordo nada que se venha a unificar as duas variantes.
> Em Portugal, fala-se o que se fala (e escreve-se). E no Brasil idem.
> Ambas as variantes são lindas, ricas e escorreitas.
> 
> Gosto muito do português de Portugal, porque é a minha língua, pátria, nação.
> Gosto e admiro o PB, porque é bom de ouvir, cantado, aberto.
> E acho que os brasileiros, regra geral, se exprimem quase todos com uma fluência admirável.


 
Também não quero a unificação, razão: concordo com você plenamente aí acima.

Beijos.


----------



## Alentugano

edupa said:


> Não tenho certeza, contudo, se unificar a ortografia portuguesa resultaria em uma lingua mais forte. Posso estar enganado, mas parece haver uma inversão de valores aqui. Já eu, estou muito confiante de que resultaria, sim.
> 
> Tomo como exemplo o inglês americano e o britânico, pra ficar nestas duas modalidades. O mercado editorial entre os dois países sempre esteve muito bem (thank you very much!), e o inglês é a língua politicamente mais importante em nível mundial, não obstante as diferenças, inclusive ortográficas, entre as duas vertentes. *Mas veja que a ortografia da língua inglesa já aceita essas variações (center/centre, color/colour, catalog/catalogue, etc.) Enquanto que se eu enviasse (por hipótese) um texto pra ser publicado aí no Brasil e você um outro texto pra ser publicado aqui em Portugal, isso implicaria uma revisão dos textos e sua consequente adaptação às normas ortográficas vigentes em cada país. Estou a falar de coisas tão simples como suprimir, no seu texto, todos os tremas, todos os acentos em palavras do tipo idéia, boléia, estréia, etc. ou enjôo, vôo, etc. ; acrescentar consoantes em palavras como ação, Netuno, indenização, adoção, etc; substituir acentos circunflexos por acentos agudos econômico/económico, gênero/género; etc. Com o meu texto esta operação seria efectuada no sentido inverso. Este tipo de diferenças não confere vantagem nenhuma, só atrapalha! É pura perda de tempo.*
> 
> Para quem aprende, este tem a liberdade de escolher qual variante estudar e aplicar, e isto não impede o crescimento mundo afora da indústria do ensino do inglês como língua estrangeira.  *As variantes vão continuar existindo, isto é uma questão de simplificação ortográfica. Não vamos mexer na sintaxe nem no vocabulário. O jeito de escrever e falar não  vai ser alterado. *



Até mais, Edupa.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Alentugano said:


> Bom dia,
> Vamos ver se a gente se entende: eu não estou a dizer que o Brasil ou Portugal não têm culturas próprias, isso seria ridículo. Agora, isso não os impede de ter uma herança ou património cultural em comum que se deve em grande parte à existência de uma língua comum. E mais uma vez lhe digo, acho que esse laço cultural não existe entre um brasileiro e um mexicano ou entre um português e um chileno, apesar de sermos todos latinos.
> Talvez a prezada colega precisasse de viver também em Portugal para perceber isso.
> E, já agora, porque será que existem povos "latinos" ou culturas "latinas"? Será que isso não tem a ver com uma certa língua morta? Continua a achar que língua não é cultura?


 
Boa noite Alentugano! 

Bom Alentugano, falando desse "laço" que você menciona, não penso igual, eu nesse século já não acho laço de brasileiros para portugueses, no entando isso vem ficando sim, atualmente em Portugal. por quê? Bom menino, assisto muito RTP INTERNACIONAL, eles ainda falam muitoo do Brasil, Brasil cá, Brasil lá, ali, aqui,o último dia do ano passaram as imagens da natal no Brasil, nas suas noticias passam muito os acontecementos do Brasil: futebol, economia, clima entre outros. 

Por outro lado no Brasil, nem sequer, eu penso que só os portugueses que ali moram se interessam mais, e os adultos, porém esses últimos só como visão geral das noticias que passam, para estar informados pois, até aí. Eu até penso que os meninos tem quebrado esse vínculo entre as duas naçoes em troca dos vínculos e gostos por nações não mais bonitas e interessantes que o Portugal: Japão, USA, Paraguai, etc. Então veja que esse vínculo está bem débil por parte dos brasileiros, bom ao meu parecer, tendo em contra que trato com muita rapaziada do Brasil, e é isso o que comanda, poucas vezes os meninos me falam do Portugal, eles até me falam do seu português como PB, e de um jeito definitivo.

Em resumo estimado Alentugano, o laço brasileiros chilenos-mexicanos-venezuelanos... Não se dará tanto como o "laço" Brasil-Portugal, mas o laço Brasil-USA-Japão-Paraguai, etc sim, e muito mais que o B-P.

Saudações


----------



## Alentugano

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Boa noite Alentugano! (gosto do nome)
> 
> Bom Alentugano, falando desse "laço" que você menciona, não penso igual, eu nesse século já não acho laço de brasileiros para portugueses, no entando isso vem ficando sim, atualmente em Portugal. por quê? Bom menino, assisto muito RTP INTERNACIONAL, eles ainda falam muitoo do Brasil, Brasil cá, Brasil lá, ali, aqui,o último dia do ano passaram as imagens da natal no Brasil, nas suas noticias passam muito os acontecementos do Brasil: futebol, economia, clima entre outros.
> 
> Por outro lado no Brasil, nem sequer, eu penso que só os portugueses que ali moram se interessam mais, e os adultos, porém esses últimos só como visão geral das noticias que passam, para estar informados pois, até aí. Eu até penso que os meninos tem quebrado esse vínculo entre as duas naçoes em troca dos vínculos e gostos por nações não mais bonitas e interessantes que o Portugal: Japão, USA, Paraguai, etc. Então veja que esse vínculo está bem débil por parte dos brasileiros, bom ao meu parecer, tendo em contra que trato com muita rapaziada do Brasil, e é isso o que comanda, poucas vezes os meninos me falam do Portugal, eles até me falam do seu português como PB, e de um jeito definitivo.
> 
> Em resumo estimado Alentugano, o laço brasileiros chilenos-mexicanos-venezuelanos... Não se dará tanto como o "laço" Brasil-Portugal, mas o laço Brasil-USA-Japão-Paraguai, etc sim, e muito mais que o B-P.
> 
> Saudações



Mas isso é a globalização, que é um fenómeno mundial. Independente do país o povo está cada vez mais parecido no seu modo de vestir, seus hábitos, alimentação, gostos musicais, etc. E ainda mais depois da massificação da Internet. Os jovens aqui também seguem muito mais a cultura norte-americana do que qualquer outra. Outra coisa são os laços históricos e culturais entre os países, traços que muitas vezes não são percebidos de forma consciente mas estão lá se você prestar a devida atenção. Vale?


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Outsider said:


> Artigos de jornais não são literatura. É claro que quando se publica algo num jornal é normal adaptá-lo à ortografia que é mais familiar para os leitores. E os jornais brasileiros fazem outro tanto quando entrevistam portugueses, contrariamente ao que você insinuou.
> 
> Noto que fugiu à minha outra pergunta: que tal lhe parece o espanhol mexicano, para "referente internacional" da língua espanhola?


 
Oi out!

Out, eu não sou de Brasil nem do Portugal, tenho algo a favor do Brasil porque é a variável brasileira que estou aprendendo, em resumo sou só uma observadora. Out eu vejo dos dois pólos e entendo um pouco a queixa dos brasileiros com esse fato (a adaptação), vem à mente a impreção de despreço ao saber que portugueses fazem essas modificações, mesmo que isto não for assim outsider. Eu só faria uma "tradução" dessas se a língua é outra: espanhol-inglês, esp-pt etc...

Além estimado out, se supõe que os portugueses (alguns) não consideram a existência de um PB só com uma simples variável, se supõe que se entende bem, eu pelo menos acho assim, e concordo com T.T. Eu gostaria que nem isso se faça, para não fazer sentir mal, e no lado brasileiro também não se deveria fazer. Vocês aprenderiam muito mais

Vou compartilhar uma última coisa, tento já minhas conclusões. Acredito que as "traduções" de grandes obras literárias e outras, brasileiras, não se fazem só para não ofender aos obvios que reconhecidos autores, pois temos que os portuguese querem algo familiar né, e vive-versa. 

Bom respeito a isso de México, bom out, penso que a bandeira e tudo aquilo brasileiro nas páginas e sites de tradução, só especificam que dita tradução está feita para a variável brasileira, e não por tudo isso que se vem dizendo por aí, eu sei que você sabe isso. E bom vemos nos sites a bandeira espanhola para o espanhol, porque o espanhol em sí não tem muitas variáveis (grandes), só a argentina, e sei que se a página estivesse traduzida para o espanhol argentino, ali estivesse a bandeira argentina(gostaria muito), coisa que duvido façam, porque é mais provável que a pessoa que quiser ler uma coisa em espanhol, fale o espanhol do resto dos latinoamericanos, e o que houver aprendido também, acho. 

heheh e a resposta da pergunta em sí, a deixo à pessoa pra quém vai!

Brigado.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Alentugano said:


> Mas isso é a globalização, que é um fenómeno mundial. Independente do país o povo está cada vez mais parecido no seu modo de vestir, seus hábitos, alimentação, gostos musicais, etc. E ainda mais depois da massificação da Internet. Os jovens aqui também seguem muito mais a cultura norte-americana do que qualquer outra. Outra coisa são os laços históricos e culturais entre os países, traços que muitas vezes não são percebidos de forma consciente mas estão lá se você prestar a devida atenção. Vale?


 
Sempre tento perceber tudo isso, e não percebo nada, juro que tento e até invento laços mas não dá, para mim os laços não existem. Só daqueles que já lhe falei.

Ahhh e tenho algo no que concordamos sim: Laços Históricos. Issos jamais morreram, por mais que vocês lá, e vocês aí, queserem.

Eu acho que o Brasil com Portugal é como a Venezuela com Espanha e Espanha com o resto: Indiferente. (Menos os emigrantes, e fãs por dizer a mais)

beijo.


----------



## edupa

Alentugano said:


> Mas veja que a ortografia da língua inglesa já aceita essas variações (center/centre, color/colour, catalog/catalogue, etc.) Enquanto que se eu enviasse (por hipótese) um texto pra ser publicado aí no Brasil e você um outro texto pra ser publicado aqui em Portugal, isso implicaria uma revisão dos textos e sua consequente adaptação às normas ortográficas vigentes em cada país. Estou a falar de coisas tão simples como suprimir, no seu texto, todos os tremas, todos os acentos em palavras do tipo idéia, boléia, estréia, etc. ou enjôo, vôo, etc. ; acrescentar consoantes em palavras como ação, Netuno, indenização, adoção, etc; substituir acentos circunflexos por acentos agudos econômico/económico, gênero/género; etc. Com o meu texto esta operação seria efectuada no sentido inverso. Este tipo de diferenças não confere vantagem nenhuma, só atrapalha! É pura perda de tempo.
> .


 

Oi, Alen!



Pelo menos quanto aos exemplos que você citou das mudanças que seriam necessárias caso não haja a unificação ortográfica, me parece razoável dizer que qualquer leitor brasileiro compreenderia que _tranquilo_ significa _tranqüilo_, que _acto_ significa _ato_ e que _género_ significa _gênero_. 

O fato de hoje ser prática comum revisar, digamos, um texto qualquer que por acaso circule entre de Portugal e Brasil parece ser outro indicador de quão desnecessário é criar-se uma lei que normalize/reforme uma língua. Neste caso em específico, estas leis (ou seja lá o que forem tais normas) que determinam uma "tradução" de textos desta natureza, me parece, não fazem sentido algum. 

Certo é que uma reforma ortográfica unificando as vertentes, creio eu, apenas reforçaria esta mentalidade burocrática, da qual tenho certeza você não é fã. Também é certo que em pouco tempo seria necessária outra reforma, e assim por diante.

Isso tudo, claro, baseado nos exemplos que voce forneceu. Pode haver outros casos que realmente contradiga tudo o que eu disse -- o que, cá pra nós, não seria nenhuma surpresa 

Abraços, Alen!


----------

